# Großteil der DDs einfach nur dumm ?



## Bullzyi (23. Dezember 2009)

tja was meine ich damit...  ihr kennt es sicher. Es gibt in WoW xx Bosse die es verlangen das man das Target switcht. Ob das Adds sind, Portale oder was weiß ich...

sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn es vorher im TS angesagt wird und dann auch noch während dessen Bosskampfes für Raidleitung und sogar DBM hilft einem mit " Wechsel Target " 

trotzdem schafft es ein Großteil der DDs dumm wie Stroh zu sein, und einfach Stur weiter auf dem Bossmob zu bleiben ?  

Meine Frage ist jetzt warum ?  Ich würde gern ein Statement lesen von diesen DDs wenn sich welche im Forum rumtreiben, ingame bekommt man meistens keine vernüftige Antwort. 

Meine Antwort auf die Frage schaut so aus, das viele DDs einfach nebenher abgelenkt sind, durch laute Musik oder Fernsehserien nebenher sehen. Das man dann " failt " 

Gestern wollten wir in unserem Raid ( Gilden und randoms Gemisch ) mal eine agressiver Taktik fahren, und Range DDs die in Boss 1 einfach keinen Schaden auf die STacheln machen, einfach nicht auf den Loot würfeln lassen...   nach heftigen Protesten seiten der DDs haben wir die Regeln fallen lassen und ein Magier der 3k Schaden ingesammt an den Stacheln gemacht hat lauft jetzt mit einem neuen 264 drop rum ... Der Boss war zwar first try, darum geht es aber nicht....  das war dann die kompensierende Wirkung vom guten Tank und Heal

der Grund warum ich das jetzt schreibe ist ICC25 Boss2 ...  die Leute schaffen es wie oben nicht mal ein Target zu wechseln ... was glaubt ihr was diese Leute tun, wenn sie achten sollen auf was sie schaden machen sollen... Magier auf Melee, Melee auf Magier...    Brainerror *brokedown*    effektiv im Durchschnitt geschätzt 6 DDs auf die falschen Ziele gehauen ...  dann wird geflammt das der Raid scheiße ist und geleavt ... sehr tolles Volk


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt folgende Problemarten von DD's

1. EXTREME KLICKER

2. Hirnverbrannte

3. Welche die es mit Absicht machen

Ich denke eines von denen trifft auf 60% aller DDs zu die ich immer wieder sehe.

Wer z.B. alles klickt achtet nur auf sein UI, also schaut im Normalfall unten auf den Bildschirm und ist dabei so konzentriert das er selten Addon Ansagen wie DBM oder sogar akustische Ansagen wahrnimmt.

Das zweite wären Leute die eigentlich nur nicht wirklich verstanden haben was abgeht. Dazu gehören Leute die geistig Abwesend sind. Dieses Phänomen tritt sehr häufig auf.

Beim dritten handelt es sich um Leute die wohl sehr jung sind oder eher Richtung besoffen, denen es langweilig ist oder auch einfach nichts bessere zu tun haben. Dagegen hilft im Normalfall nur ein Kick bzw. eine Androhung eines Kicks.

Achja es gibt sicher noch mehr... z.B. die Reaktionslahmen, die aber auch unter Hirnverbrannte fallen.


----------



## Legelion (23. Dezember 2009)

Darf man denn auch was dazu sagen, wenn man keiner von diesen dummen DDs ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich versuch's einfach mal - also wie gesagt halte ich mich nicht für die von Dir genannte Gruppe zugehörig. Ich kenne auch alle drei Aspekte im Raid Tank/Heal/DD und weiß genau, was Du meinst.

Meine Theorie dazu ist ja, dass das an den vielen "gezüchteten" DDs liegt, die in Azeroth rumlaufen. Die Leute lassen sich permanent durch Inis ziehen, bis sie irgendwann 80 sind oder kaufen sich sogar nen entwickelten Account bei eBay und haben dann keine Ahnung von dem, was ihr Char eigentlich kann. Sicherlich ist auch die allgemeine Klassenanpassung und die Tatsache, dass immer selten die Spezialfähigkeit einzelner Klassen (Stichwort CC) benötigt werden, nicht ganz unschuldig an dieser Entwicklung.

Ich kann mich manchmal auch amüsieren, wenn wie grad in der letzten Woche bei Ignis gefühlte 1000x im TS gesagt wird: "Bei Stop Casting nicht casten und bitte aus dem Feuer rausgehen", und trotzdem liegen die Leute dann wieder flach, weil die im TS scheinbar eine Art Anweisungsfilter haben und so von nichts wissen...

Gibt aber auch immer wieder Gruppen, die hoffen lassen..


----------



## Totebone (23. Dezember 2009)

das liegt daran das alle lowbob mit 232gear rumlaufen (3.3 sei dank) und es so einfach gar nicht auffällt das die Leute evtl. seit 2wochen 80 sind und nie Naxx Uldu und co. waren und so gar kein Plan von Raids haben.


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja, mir ist auch schon aufgefallen als ich letzte Woche XT Weekly machte das 7 Leute noch nie Ulduar waren obwohl sie Pdk/Pdok Gear hatten. Das ist schon etwas... traurig.


----------



## D_a_r_k (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja bei Heals und Tanks gibts auch Top und bäh^^ pros die denken sie können alles, aber kaum tritt was auf, mit was sie net gerechnet haben und scho versagen sie z.b.^^ 

Nur das Ding ist, DDs gibts wie Sand am Meer, Heals und vor allem mal wieder Tanks nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist auch schon aufgefallen als ich letzte Woche XT Weekly machte das 7 Leute noch nie Ulduar waren obwohl sie Pdk/Pdok Gear hatten. Das ist schon etwas... traurig.


wieso ist es traurig, dass man Ulduar ausläßt, um gleich nach PdK/PdoK zu gehen?
Das Einzige, was hier traurig ist, ist der Mimimi-Thread, wo anscheinend ein DD einem anderen was weggerollt hat und der leer Ausgegegangene weint und seinen Ärgerhier ausläßt.
Wie immer kommt hier an dieser Stelle der Super Tip: Gehe nicht Random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creeb (23. Dezember 2009)

> das liegt daran das alle lowbob mit 232gear rumlaufen (3.3 sei dank) und es so einfach gar nicht auffällt das die Leute evtl. seit 2wochen 80 sind und nie Naxx Uldu und co. waren und so gar kein Plan von Raids haben.!




Du kannst immer noch auf die Erfolge der Leute schauen das sagt evtl mehr aus als nur Gear.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab zwar kaum Ahnung von WoW aber:
Selbst wenn es Vollpfosten sind, sie zahlen ihre 13€ im Monat genauso wie alle anderen. Sie spielen genauso das Spiel. Man muss kein Roxx0r sein um zu spielen. Es geht um Spaß.


----------



## koolt (23. Dezember 2009)

DDs sind definitiv Hirnlos. Ich war vorhin HC Ini, setz bei einer Mobgrp schön Symbole. Was machen die DDs? Zwei greifen n komplett anderes Viech an und der Dritte macht AOE. Zwei sind dann gestorben, selber schuld.
Jeder Idiot spielt DD, für 1,2,3,4 zu drücken braucht man keinen Skill.
Btw die hatten alle nen Gearscore von 4,5-5,5k. Gear hat 0 mit Skill zu tun, ein Kollege von mir (Magier, DD, auch Vollidiot) hat auch gutes Equip, welches er sich zusammengeleecht hat in ner Gilde.


----------



## Rated (23. Dezember 2009)

ein grund ist auch das einige nicht im Damage meter fallen wollen und deshalb auf den boss weiter draufklatschen


----------



## MadWarrior (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe es auch schon erlebt wie dumm und Dpsgeil Leute sind.

Mein Beispiel.
Ich bin Tank Krieger ein Freund von mir DD DK. Ich hat noch ausversehen eine Zweihandwaffe an. Nach der haben Ini habe ich es gemerkt und habe auf Schild und Schwert gewegselt. Ich hatte keine aggro problem. Da habe ich es dem DK gesagt da, hat er nur gelacht und beim nächsten Pull von Blut- auf Frostpresents gewächelt, Da hatte er in 10 sec. die aggro von dem ganzen Pull.
Da habe ich gesagt was soll das
Er hat nur gelacht und gesagt du hast ja doch aggroprobleme.
Ich habe ihm erwiedert nein du weil du jetzt stierbst. Und was hast du dir dabei gedacht?
Da kam keine antwocht mehr.

Also DD´s überlegen nicht weit nur bis vor die Füße und nicht weiter.
P.s. Besagter Freund Spielt Magier, DK, Ele Schaman, Reti Pala, Warkock also nur DD klassen und verhält sich auch so.


----------



## Cradle01 (23. Dezember 2009)

Die Ausdrucksweise "dumm" halte ich für Fail ,ich beschimpfe auch zB keinen Tank als "dumm" nur weil er nicht das Aggro halten kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lieber Te du kannst nicht alle DD´s über einen Kamm scheren,es sind net alle gleich, ich denke mal es liegt an den Ansagen des Raidleiters.Wenn er nicht vorher anweist das DD xyz an den Add´s usw ran sollen, wer soll denn das bitte machen? Alle DD´s?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (23. Dezember 2009)

> Die Ausdrucksweise "dumm" halte ich für Fail ,ich beschimpfe auch zB keinen Tank als "dumm" nur weil er nicht das Aggro halten kann.


Es gibt keine Tanks, die die Aggro nicht halten, es gibt nur dumme DDs die die Aggro klauen. Wer sie hat darf sie bei mir auch behalten.


----------



## Cradle01 (23. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Tanks, die die Aggro nicht halten, es gibt nur dumme DDs die die Aggro klauen. Wer sie hat darf sie bei mir auch behalten.



Doch gibt es^^ gestern erlebt


----------



## Bankrott (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin seid BC mit Melee dd´s in Raids unterwegs.
BC nur mit dem Schurken (bis mitte bt gekommen Prenerf)
Wotlk mit Schurke und DK

Natürlich gibt es DD´s für die Target switch etc fremdwörter sind die sie nicht lernen wollen.
Aber auch positive ausnahmen gibt es.

In der Raidleitung haben wir es immer so handgehabt das wenn ein dd MEHRMALS für ein solches verhalten auffällig geworden ist wurde er verwarnt ... trat es danach noch einmal auf bekam er einen raid sperre und so weiter und so fort....

Meistens helfen kurze whispers nach einem Raid oder aufmerksammachungen über das TS, aber leider nicht immer.
Zieh dein ding durch da ein guter dd oftmals 2 schlechte locker wettmacht (zumindest in den nicht ganz so schweren raids)

So Far

Bankrott


----------



## MadWarrior (23. Dezember 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Doch gibt es^^ gestern erlebt




Nein klauen und verlieren ist was anderes.


----------



## Griffith105 (23. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> ein Kollege von mir (Magier, DD, auch Vollidiot)




da musst ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noala (23. Dezember 2009)

magst nicht doch lieber ein taschentuch?^^

nee mal ehrlich, für was hälst du dich? alle dd's über einen kamm zuscheren oh man... echt klasse. 

ich persönlich kenne auch alle 3 seiten, heal dd und tank und weiß worauf jeweils zu achten ist. heutzutage in diesem dps geilen wow wird nur noch auf item level geschaut und dps zahlen und nicht auf die person dahinter (ja genau das sind nicht nur pixel, es gibt eine realität dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das ist auch der grund, warum ich fast ausschließlich gildenintern oder mit raid-fähigen leuten meiner fl raiden gehe, weil man sich da auf die leute verlassen kann! wie meine vorredner schon richtig gesagt haben, bekommt man equipp momentan an jeder straßenecke oder online auktionshaus komplett equippte chars. aber das equip alleine macht keinen guten spieler aus! 

mal nen aktuellen fall zum schmunzeln:
gestern dungeonfinder genutzt mit einigen aus meiner gilde (ich=heal; +3 dds) suchen tank für hero zufallsdungeon. dungeonfinder meldet sich, tank gefunden super annehmen und ab gehts. als wir den tank (schutz warri) gesehen haben, mussten wir 4 erstmal loslachen. stufe 80 ok, 3 unverteilte talentpunkte, skillung fürn ar... durchschnittsitemlevel 140 mit rund 20k life. naja gut ich dem tank verständlich gemacht, das wir ihn mitnehmen aber nur als dd. desweiteren hätte er die aggro net halten können, da die dds fast alle full t9 hatten. demnach ich auf tank umgespecct und der schami aus der gruppe auf heal. warri ist auf schutz geblieben, weil er nicht regestriert hat, dass er ne zweite talentverteilung hat oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfach bockig war ^^. dann die ersten mobgruppen gepullt, ich ca. 4-5 mobs an der backe und der warri sich immer einen rausgespottet, naja lassen wir ihm seinen spass. aber bei einem mob schon alleine so derbe auf die fresse zu bekommen, was hätte das werden sollen bei 4-5 mobs. so schnell wie der down wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. egal jetzt er hat ein paar items und marken und ist einigermaßen glücklich, denk ich. wir sind halt zu gutmütig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja was ich damit sagen wollte, viele spieler überschätzen sich einfach und denken, wow ich bin 80 jetzt geh ich heros und pdk. aber das da noch viel an inis dazwischen steht und wirklich sehenswerte raids wie naxx oder ulduar zum üben nicht außer acht gelassen werden sollte, dafür haben die wenigsten verständnis. 

ps: keep cool, es gibt auch vernünftige leute, die raidfähig sind. ihr habt halt nur die falschen erwischt.


----------



## Philipannormal (23. Dezember 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Die Ausdrucksweise "dumm" halte ich für Fail ,ich beschimpfe auch zB keinen Tank als "dumm" nur weil er nicht *das* Aggro halten kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fail <- DIE aggro , weil DIE bedrohung ;D

"Man muss kein Roxx0r sein um zu spielen. "

Wenn man für Pdk 10/25 Roxx0r sein muss , wieso ist es dann schon casual?


----------



## ChrisRude (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke es liegt einfach daran, dass diejenigen einfach nur auf Recount starren um 
ja auf Platz 1 bei den DPS zu stehen!

Soll ja vorkommen, dass es Leute gibt die sich in WoW
ein wenig Selbsbewusstaein holen muessen!


----------



## Bullzyi (23. Dezember 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Jaja Bullzyi du kennst natürlich 80%(das ist ein Großteil...) der DD's in WoW...
> 
> Klischees und Dummheit = blöde Threads...
> 
> *Ja solche Threads nerven und sind einfach nur überflüssig*



das einzige was überfüssig ist ist dein Kommentar und deine Einbildung. Habe nie geschrieben ALLE. Und weggewürfelt wurde mir nix. Als healpala wird mir realtiv wenig weg gewürfelt btw falls mal was dropen sollte 

ich glaube auch nicht das ebay, oder einfaches gear dran schuld ist. Taste TAB drücken und Bolt klicken, kann ein 5 jähriger am Computer...  es ist einfach das abgelenkt sein, oder einfach die scheiss egal Einstellung die dran Schuld ist...


----------



## Cradle01 (23. Dezember 2009)

Wenn der Tank erst großkotzig ankündigt er würde alles alleine machen und noch nicht mal fähig ist ein Schildschlag(oder so) und/oder Donnerknall einzusetzen und ich den Heiler nach Einsatz einer Kleinen Heilung vor den Mobs retten muß ( bin Frostmage) gehe ich davon aus das der Tank die Aggro nicht gehalten hat! Erst nach mehrmaligen Ermahnen meinerseits im Chat hat er es eingesetzt und siehe da es hat funktioniert.Aber mal ehrlich deswegen würde ich jetzt net ein Thread eröffnen und sagen das alle Tanks "dumm" sind.
Und davon mal abgesehen was wäre die Gruppe ohne DD´s?


----------



## Adhira (23. Dezember 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> das liegt daran das alle lowbob mit 232gear rumlaufen (3.3 sei dank) und es so einfach gar nicht auffällt das die Leute evtl. seit 2wochen 80 sind und nie Naxx Uldu und co. waren und so gar kein Plan von Raids haben.



Dann verrate mir doch mal wie die Leute einen Plan von raids bekommen sollen? Vom zuschaun vielleicht; jeder von uns war irgendwann mal das erste mal dabei! Daran sollten sich vielleicht einige von euch mal wieder erinnern. Nicht umsonst heißt es doch learning by doing!

Ich war jetzt schon öfter random unterwegs und die wenigsten sind wirklich dumm und die meisten lassen sich auch etwas sagen; es kommt nur darauf an wie man es sagt. Auf ein: "Ey man du machst das total falsch du noob!", wird kaum einer hören.


----------



## Cradle01 (23. Dezember 2009)

Philipannormal schrieb:


> Fail <- DIE aggro , weil DIE bedrohung ;D
> 
> "Man muss kein Roxx0r sein um zu spielen. "
> 
> Wenn man für Pdk 10/25 Roxx0r sein muss , wieso ist es dann schon casual?




...als"dumm" nur weil er nicht die Aggro halten kann.

Neeee so liest sich der satz auch net besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Großteil der DDs(ca. 85-90%) machen einen halbwegs vernünftigen Job. Klar, ich verpenn auch manchmal das Target zu switchen, wenns nicht im Ts angesagt wird. (bei 5 Stundenraids geht auch i-wann die Konzentration flöten) Aber nur wegen ein, zwei Spieler, die mal nicht das Target switchen gleich den Großtteil aller DDs zu verteufeln, halte ich für arg übertrieben.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (23. Dezember 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> das liegt daran das alle lowbob mit 232gear rumlaufen (3.3 sei dank) und es so einfach gar nicht auffällt das die Leute evtl. seit 2wochen 80 sind und nie Naxx Uldu und co. waren und so gar kein Plan von Raids haben.




mhm  indbesondere naxx is ja die absolute ober hammerschwere raid ini!


----------



## computerblicker (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag nur eins, nen voll T9 Spieler muss nich gut sein...
...EQ kann fast jeder haben auf der Stufe, aber Skill nich.
Deshalb klappts auch nich.


----------



## Bjizzel (23. Dezember 2009)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> tja was meine ich damit...  ihr kennt es sicher. Es gibt in WoW xx Bosse die es verlangen das man das Target switcht. Ob das Adds sind, Portale oder was weiß ich...



Wo ist die Neuigkeit das der überwiegende Anteil aller DD DAS nicht gebacken bekommt? 

- Seelenschmiede die großen Skelette da die immer reflekten - denkste EIN caster lässt da ab bei reflekt? Nein wird natürlich bis der Heiler (auf hero) oom is weiter draufgerotzt und sogar noch trinkets gezündet und wenn man fragt wieso die sonen Käse abziehen entweder > Schweigen im Walde - oder n dummer Spruch wie doll sie ja sind... 

- Endboss Seelenschmiede (auf normal naja... kompensierbar - aber auf hero?!) "kennen alle den Boss?" Antwort > Schweigen im Walde oder ein wie auch immer zum Ausdruck gebrachtes "Ja" - keine 10 Sekunden später stirbt der Heiler am 6k dps total braindead draufdreschenden DK während dem Debuff... und das sogar wenn man trotz 4x "ja" haarklein alles erklärt hat...

Das sind jetzt nur 2 winzige Beispiele, aber dadurch das man in letzter Zeit halt vermehrt in den neuen Instanzen unterwegs ist blieben die eben hängen. Nicht ein einziger Durchlauf ohne das die DD sich ausschweigen (bloss net zugeben dass man nix weiss, einfach mitlaufen, merkt schon keiner das man keinen Plan hat, schliesslich könnte ja ein Mitspieler ihren *pieps* für zu kurz halten wenn sie zugeben die Ini noch net zu kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann nur Müll zusammenspielen. Und wer den Käse ausbaden darf wissen wir alle...

Seit dem neuen lfg tool bedanke ich mich inzwischen begeistert bei jedem DD der mehr als nur brainafk mit einer Hand in der Hose zockt...

Kannste zwar auch bei Tanks und Heilern haben, ist aber doch eher selten anzutreffen... 

Ich hab mir inzwischen einen Beissring und ein Stahlgebiss zugelegt - damit ich nach jeder Ini schön kraftvoll zubeissen und meinen Frust abreagieren kann...


----------



## Quintusrex (23. Dezember 2009)

naxx ist schwer, wenn du den 10er machst mit neu 80ern die keine raiderfahrung haben und du keine Leute mit T10 dabei hast, die evtl. fehler ausbügeln können.

naxx mit 10 leuten, die x mal drinnen waren und nen entsprechenden gearscore haben ist es ne bessere hero ini.

PdK kannst mit 10 leuten, die ihr gear mit den marken geholt haben und nie vorher in naxx oder ulduar waren, einfach vergessen.

ist alles relativ.


----------



## Maragus03 (23. Dezember 2009)

> Ich  habe ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Großteil der DDs(ca. 85-90%)  machen einen halbwegs vernünftigen Job. Klar, ich verpenn auch manchmal  das Target zu switchen, wenns nicht im Ts angesagt wird. (bei 5  Stundenraids geht auch i-wann die Konzentration flöten) Aber nur wegen  ein, zwei Spieler, die mal nicht das Target switchen gleich den  Großtteil aller DDs zu verteufeln, halte ich für arg übertrieben



Völlig Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn es gibt auch genügend Tanks oder Heiler die einen,ich sag mal nicht besonders guten Job, machen.
Schon zu genüge erlebt. Leider.


----------



## Benjamin79 (23. Dezember 2009)

Als Tank ist es mir Egal  Wenn ich Aggro halten kein Problem..Egal was das für eine Raid Gilde ist..Sollte er als Singel Taget 8.5 k DPS machen und nicht auf Omen schauen werd der sterben :-) Nur weil der zeigen möchte in was für eine Gilde der ist.


----------



## Ero12 (23. Dezember 2009)

naja es giebt schon viel dds die nicht wissen was sie tun weil sie einfach nur im hight end speed auf 80 leveln und dann durch heros usw gleich das extreme gearn in den arschgeblasen kriegen wie an dieser grafik zu erkennen sein wirt XD anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hardcore gear---->im raid dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil sie vergessen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ich war auch mal einer dieser dds doch seit ich in einer gilde gelandet bin die nur 10er macht und das beste von den membern will habe ich mir ne trainings methote zu gelegt ^^ bin jede woche raiden gegen jeden tag 20mins an nem dummy rota geübt und auch target wechsel zwischen puppen und heros gehen 2-3 am tag und zu guter letzt PvP machen im bg dort lehrnt mann am besten und schnellsten das potenzial von fahigkeiten weil alle gebraucht werden und mann sie durch selbst inizative gebrauchen muss ohne eine feste rota um mehr flexibilität zu bekommen und diese methode bringt wirklich was im raid sterbe ich kaum auser bei nem wipe weil der tank aus den fugen kippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schaffe trozdem meine 9k dps mit furry 

und an die leute die immer fragen boa wie bekommt mann so hohe dps was auch immer i welche leute ingame fragen alles was dazugeöhrt is seine klasse zu studieren da der eq boost ja wirklich abnormal is für frische 80er 

und eine anmerkung die die dds berücksichtigen sollten 'was bringen euch hohe dps wenn ihr nach 30-40sek down seit nix ! lieber fallen bei den dps mal 1k weg als zu krepieren merked ein lebender dd ist mehr wert als ein toter dd'


----------



## SirSchewi (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Arroganz, die einige Spieler an den Tag legen viel schlimmer als die vermeintliche "Dummheit" der DD.
Spiele selbst gerne 'nen Schurken und 'nen Heiligpriester und muß offen zugeben, dass ich keinen Tank spielen könnte...
Verirre mich auch regelmäßig ins Forum und versuche mir dadurch Kenntnisse über meine Klasse, über Inis etc. anzueignen!
Trotzalledem spiele ich WOW, ich STUDIERE es nicht!
Und es ist bislang nicht selten passiert, dass ich zu Beginn einer Ini freundlich, nahezu devot, darum gebeten hatte, die Fähigkeiten der Bosse kurz zu erklären....
Häufige Reaktionen (nicht immer - hab auch schon sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht) waren dann, dass sowas doch nicht sein könne oder man sich gefälligst selbst über Bosse und Taktiken informieren solle; teilweise verliessen Leute die Gruppe und und und...
Oder die seit der Beta zockende, leuchtende Epicsau mokiert sich lautstark über diverse DPS-Zahlen blau-grüner Mitspieler, als wäre er direkt aus 'nem epischen Ei geschlüpft...
Vielleicht stehe ich mit meiner bescheidenen Meinung alleine da, aber solange sich ein Großteil der 24/7 IMBAROXXORPROS, welche zweifelsfrei gute Spieler sind, zu fein ist, anderen weiterzuhelfen, wird es weiterhin "dumme" Spieler geben, welche ehrfürchtig bei der Schnallnix-Fraktion bleiben.
Natürlich gibt es auch Beratungsresistente, Hirnverbrannte oder Spinner auf welche die vorgenannten Threads 100 % passen, wobei diese Gruppen wohl auch nicht nach Hilfestellungen fragen würden...


----------



## Rikayne (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich schätze es würde einigen DDs leichter fallen die targets zu switchen und so im DMG meter zu fallen wenn einige andere Spieler mal von ihrer DPS geilheit runterkommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjizzel (23. Dezember 2009)

SirSchewi schrieb:


> Und es ist bislang nicht selten passiert, dass ich zu Beginn einer Ini freundlich, nahezu devot, darum gebeten hatte, die Fähigkeiten der Bosse kurz zu erklären....
> Häufige Reaktionen (nicht immer - hab auch schon sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht) waren dann, dass sowas doch nicht sein könne oder man sich gefälligst selbst über Bosse und Taktiken informieren solle; teilweise verliessen Leute die Gruppe und und und...
> Oder die seit der Beta zockende, leuchtende Epicsau mokiert sich lautstark über diverse DPS-Zahlen blau-grüner Mitspieler, als wäre er direkt aus 'nem epischen Ei geschlüpft...
> Vielleicht stehe ich mit meiner bescheidenen Meinung alleine da, aber solange sich ein Großteil der 24/7 IMBAROXXORPROS, welche zweifelsfrei gute Spieler sind, zu fein ist, anderen weiterzuhelfen, wird es weiterhin "dumme" Spieler geben, welche ehrfürchtig bei der Schnallnix-Fraktion bleiben.
> Natürlich gibt es auch Beratungsresistente, Hirnverbrannte oder Spinner auf welche die vorgenannten Threads 100 % passen, wobei diese Gruppen wohl auch nicht nach Hilfestellungen fragen würden...



Ich kann da nur nochmal meinen post von eben selbst zitieren 



> Nicht ein einziger Durchlauf ohne das die DD sich ausschweigen (bloss net zugeben dass man nix weiss, einfach mitlaufen, merkt schon keiner das man keinen Plan hat, schliesslich könnte ja ein Mitspieler ihren *pieps* für zu kurz halten wenn sie zugeben die Ini noch net zu kennen)



Wenn mich ein DD fragt wie die Ini läuft, oder eben anmerkt das er die nicht kennt, mach ich IMMER den Erklärbaum, und zwar immer so kurz aber informativ es irgend geht (20 Zeilen liest kein Mensch also gibts immer Stichpunkte z.B. "Wenn debuff xyz auf einem Mitspieler, dann dmg stop von allen weil der Mitspieler sonst stirbt!, Aus den Lila Kreisen am Boden raus, wenn Boss Strahlen macht raus da und hinter ihn!"). 

Bisher hat es dann entweder 
- traumhat geklappt, weil DD dabei waren die ihren Char beherrschen und das auch umsetzen können
- kein Schwein hat sich dran gehalten = wipe od. haarscharf beinahe wipe mit 1 Überlebenden o.ä.

dazwischen gabs leider nix...

Ich spiele ja nun auch selbst DD und nicht nur Heiler, und ich hab auch irgendwann mal angefangen. Mit jedem neuen addon gehe ich eher später als zu früh in die neuen Instanzen und kenne mich dann da logischerweise auch noch nicht aus. 
Leider gibts das dann auch oft genug umgekehrt, nämlich das man höflich fragt " muss ich hier was beachten?" od. beim Boss "was kann der?" und oft kommt dann der alles beantwortende Satz "die / der können / kann nix - drauf und gut!"...


----------



## MayoAmok (23. Dezember 2009)

Wo sollen die DDs das Spielen denn auch lernen?

Beim Leveln sicher nicht,und in Instanzen wird ausschliesslich gebombt. Ich erlebe zum Beispiel immer öfter Jäger, die dem einzelnen Endboss Salve um Salve aufdrücken, bis er dann nach Stunden stirbt. 

Die Alteingesessenen erinnern sich wehmütig an Zeiten, wo CC und ANTANKEN LASSEN (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) noch Gang und Gäbe war. 

Die Neulinge lernen es nicht anders. 

Wenn eine Bossbeschreibung sich so anhört:

"Da ist der Boss, alle machen Schaden. Dann kommen viele Adds, die werden weggebombt, dann wieder Schaden auf den Boss."

Dann läuft doch irgendwas falsch. 


Und wenn ich 2 Wochen nach 3.3 im LFG lese: "LFM Tank, Heiler und DDs für ICC10 aber nur mit Equip und *ERFAHRUNG*" , dann krieg ich das kalte Kotzen.


Und ein kleiner Tip an alle DDs: Schlag mal in einer ruhigen Minute Euer Zauberbuch auf und studiert mal die vielen tollen Fähigkeiten, die ihr da so habt. Mit einigen kann man das Gruppenspiel (auch in normalen 5er Gruppen zum Beispiel in den neuen Instanzen) extrem unterstützen und vereinfachen.

Eine Irreführung zum Aggro übertragen, ein Einlullender Schuss, der so manchen Wuteffekt verschwinden lässt, ein Teufelsjäger vom Hexer kann diverse nervige Caster mit seiner Zaubersperre zum Tank hinführen.

Macht zwar alles keinen Schaden und ist somit auf den Leisten der meisten Leute nicht zu finden, es ist aber extrem spassig, wenn man damit mal rumspielt und vielleicht ein paar lobende Worte von den Mitspielern ob seines Einfallsreichtums bekommt. Hat doch auch was.


mfg


----------



## Powerflower (23. Dezember 2009)

also zuerst fragen ob wer die inni nicht kennt und erklären wenn nötig
zweitens nicht jeder hat dbm installiert
drittens jeder verpeilt mal JA AUCH ICH UND DU TUN DAS!
viertens der spieler ist zu müde
füntens randoms kümmern sich nicht so darum


----------



## Tephis (23. Dezember 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> ...
> Seit  dem neuen lfg tool bedanke ich mich inzwischen begeistert bei jedem DD  der mehr als nur brainafk mit einer Hand in der Hose zockt...
> 
> Kannste zwar auch bei Tanks und Heilern haben, ist aber doch eher selten anzutreffen...
> ...


 
  Ja, kann man. Wenn also Klischee dann bitte richtig. 'Großteil der WoWler einfach nur dumm?'

    Tank - Grube von Saron als Daily:
    Tank gesteht die Instanz nicht zu kennen - kein Problem. Erklärt daher  seine Symbolkunde - bin positiv überrascht. Es geht los und erst mal  geht auch alles gut. Bis es ein wenig hektischer wird. Symbole werden  nach wie vor gesetzt, nur hält er sich selbst nicht mehr dran. Dadurch  verliert er auf das "Primärziel" die Aggro und ein DD landet im Dreck.  Haben ihm danach in alter Manier etwas Antank-Zeit für die ganze Gruppe  gegeben und sind damit durchgekommen.

    Heal - auch Grube von Saron Daily, aber andere Gruppe:
    Wir stehen bei Ick. Der Ordnung halber wird der Boss erklärt.  Insbesondere Giftnova und Verfolgung. Der Kampf startet, alles läuft  prima. Giftnova kommt. Alles rennt weg, nur der Heal nicht. Der steht  keine fünf Schritte von Ick und spammt heals. Nach dem zweiten Wipe  beschwert er sich beim Tank, dass der Ick doch weit genug entfernt  tanken soll. Doof nur, dass wir vorher schon alle hin und her laufen um  den Minen auszuweichen und Ick einfach nicht permanent stillhalten mag.



MayoAmok schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn ich 2 Wochen nach 3.3 im LFG lese: "LFM Tank, Heiler und DDs für ICC10 aber nur mit Equip und *ERFAHRUNG*" , dann krieg ich das kalte Kotzen.
> ...



Danke, Danke, Danke! Wenn man sich nach zwei Wochen schon anhören muss, dass man alles auswendig kennen muss um mit zu dürfen, dann läuft da was falsch. Aber man muss ja Gott sei Dank nicht...


----------



## Roflkobbter (23. Dezember 2009)

viele machen es wegen dmg und dps


----------



## Zomgitsrub (23. Dezember 2009)

Damagegeilheit feat. (oft auch) Dummheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pauwee (23. Dezember 2009)

heute mittag..rnd grube hc
erstmal sagt wer das man doch bitte alle mob mitnehmen will wegen schwertgriff..vollkommen ok
dann gehts los.tank pullt und zieht 3 mobgruppen..ich musste echt hektisch heilen und war fast oom
keine verluste..hmm..
dann bekommt der dd dk disco.keiner will ihn werfen..also warten wir und gehen die nächste mobgruppe an
und siehe da..ohne absprache kann der tank aggro aufbauen..ein mob wird von mir gefesselt und einer läuft in die eisfalle
plötzlich hatte ich wieder richtig viel spass 
die leute kennen ihre möglichkeiten, denke ich mir..die sind nur zu oft total unterfordert
wir legen alle mobs bis auf die bosse und laden dann doch einen neuen dd
dann ging die klopperei wieder los..aber das war mir egal
merke..nicht alle dd's sind richtig doof.
und nicht nur ich war recht zufrieden nach dem run
nur der schwertgriff..den gabs nicht


----------



## Keeral (23. Dezember 2009)

MadWarrior schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch schon erlebt wie dumm und Dpsgeil Leute sind.
> 
> Mein Beispiel.
> Ich bin Tank Krieger ein Freund von mir DD DK.* Ich hat noch ausversehen eine Zweihandwaffe an. Nach der haben Ini habe ich es gemerkt und habe auf Schild und Schwert gewegselt. *



Brainafk ? Hier wird jemand zum Vollproll mit dämlichen aussagen oder hat tatsächlich null Hirn . man kann als Def Warri nicht vergessen das man ne 2h an hat -.-

Depp


----------



## AproXX (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich stell einfach mal einige gewagte Thesen auf :


DD erklärungen: Fehlverhalten beim Boss
#1 schert sich einen Dreck um Boss Taktiken da sie nicht als wichtig gehalten werden da sie ja sowieso die IMBA 1337er Rul0r sind ev0r
#2 kennt nicht mal die Bosstaktik
#3 war wärend der Bosserklärung 1)Klo 2)Essen holen  3)Brain afk(sehr beliebt)  4)halten es unnötig zuzuhören da die andern ja wissen was zu zun ist und sie es einfach versuchen nachzumachen
#4 ein Wort :"E-bayaccount"

Es gibt viele Gründe wieso die DD´s nicht das tuen was sie sollen.
Leider reagieren die meisten nicht gerade begeistert wenn man sie darauf aufmerksam macht das sie etwas Falsch machen 

DD Verhalten bei mitteilung von eigenen Fehlern:
#1 Flames
#2 Leave
#3 Gib Leader Schuld da schlechte erklärt obwohls alle kapiert haben ausser er (auch sehr beliebt)
#4 Lagg (leider manchmal echt aber auch gern als ausrede verwendet)


MFG
AproXX


----------



## Lebensfee (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch DD, zähle mich aber nur bedingt zu der Gruppe von DD´s, die da angesprochen werden. Ich spiele seit drei Jahren und ich glaube auch recht gut. Trotzdem komme auch ich jetzt durch die neuen INI und Raids an Bosse, die ich nicht kenne und auch nicht weiss, was ich machen muss. Leider wird inzwischen immer wieder vorrausgesetzt, das man ein perfekter Spieler ist und auch perfekt ausgestattet bin. Nach den ersten drei Wipes verlassen die Leute die Gruppe, weil sie keine Zeit haben und es Ihnen zu lange dauert. 

Ich muss mich oft mit Ende 40 Jahren von Schulkindern beleidigen lassen. Liebe Leute, zu BC Zeiten hatten wir anfangs kein TS, kein Questhelper und viele andere Sachen auch nicht. Das waren noch Zeiten, in denen die Spieler miteinander kommuniziert haben und sich gegenseitig geholfen haben. Ich kann nur an jeden appelieren, bringt wieder mehr Harmonie ins Spiel und freut euch auch mal über gemeinsame Wipes. 

Nehmt euch Zeit mal sachlich zu erklären, wenn ein "Neuer" in der Gruppe ist. Ich finde, das ist am Ende ein schöneres Ziel als die Jagd nach Marken und Items. Entspannd spielt es sich sehr viel besser. Manche können auch nicht 24 Stunden am Tag spielen, weil sie noch Familie und Job haben.


----------



## Gloir (23. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja ich habe stark den Eindruck, dass teilweise auch gewisse Aussagen der Raidleitung zu solchen Aktionen führen.

Ein Beispiel:

"Naja Leute, wir werden den Boss halt tryen und wenn wir sehen, dass jemand zu wenig dmg fährt müssen wir den halt auswechseln."


Spieler XY, welcher erst seit kurzem 80 is und sein eq nur durch hero daily zusammengefarmt hat (oder einfach keine Ahnung von Rota/relevanten Stats etc. hat) denkt sich nun vielleicht: Nun ja fahr ich besser full dmg am Boss, dann hab ich wenigstens kein dps einbussen durch umswitchen.... 

Das gilt natürlich nur für Bosse wo es mehrere Add's gibt und man auch hin und her rennen muss.

edit: nach n bisschen überlegen is mir noch folgendes in den Sinn gekommen:

Manche Leute haben wohl auch nich das Bedürfniss ihre Klasse zu optimieren. Wenn ich meine wichtigsten casts nich auf hotkeys gelegt hätte und immer noch alles mit Maus auswählen und gleichzeitig oben links bei meinem char gucken müssste, wann die verschidenen sachen proccen(dank power aura um meinen char verteilt), dann könnte ich wohl auch nich auf movement + switchen der mobs gucken. (Is halt so, wenn man n multi tasking krüpel is, wie ich).


----------



## Noobydooby (23. Dezember 2009)

Hochkonzentriert schaue ich beim DAMAGE MACHEN AUF DIE ZAHLEN WELCHE "SCT" AUSSPUCKT UM JA KEINEN CRIT ZU VERPASSEN

Je höher die Zahlen desto höher steht meine Hose .... ich weis nicht warum das so ist ich glaube meine Hose hat ein DPSMeter von Wrangler ....
Vor allem nach mehreren stunden Raiden ist es Schwer IMMER auf meine Schadenszahlen zu achten.

P.S. ich bin PRO!!! 





P.S. im Ernst nach 5-6 Stunden Inis oder Raiden schaue ich manchmal echt nur noch wie belämmert auf die dmgzahlen ohne dabei zu denken nur noch *Slam* "Pooof" *Zong* DMG bis es dem Heiler oder Tank auchso geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wen die Kinder da sind is auch nix mit Reagieren (einhanddpsmakro castsequenz)


----------



## Piposus (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist auch schon aufgefallen als ich letzte Woche XT Weekly machte das 7 Leute noch nie Ulduar waren obwohl sie Pdk/Pdok Gear hatten. Das ist schon etwas... traurig.


Das können Twinks sein! Meine Twinks gehen auch nicht den Umweg über Ulduar - wieso sollten sie auch?


----------



## MOnk75 (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es gibt folgende Problemarten von DD's
> 
> 1. EXTREME KLICKER
> 
> ...





ich persönlich ziehe solchen progamern wie dir, 3 dd, die deiner meinung nach schlecht sind, immer vor. ich würde dir empfehlen einfach mal die bälle flach zu halten, oder geh einfach nicht random, sondern such dir noch 4 andere verwirrte seelen und geh nur mit denen. damit würdest du nicht nur dir, sondern einem großteil der wow-gemeinde ein gefallen.


----------



## Morfelpotz (23. Dezember 2009)

> DDs sind definitiv Hirnlos.[...]Jeder Idiot spielt DD, für 1,2,3,4 zu drücken braucht man keinen Skill.[...]ein Kollege von mir (Magier, DD, auch Vollidiot)



1. Verallgemeinerungen sind was feines
2. Ob es 1,2,3,4 oder 5,4,3,2,1 oder 7,3,4,1,6 ist, hat nix zu sagen... mehr Spells, Fähigkeiten o.ä. nutzen andere Klassen auch nicht im Kampf.
3. Wenn dein Kollege auch nen Vollidiot ist, lässt das ja auf dich schließen .... BÄMM eigentor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omg ... was rennen denn hier für gestalten rum?

aso... vergessen... sind Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyt (23. Dezember 2009)

Hm ich versuchs jetzt mal ohne zu flamen...

Ich denke ein Grossteil der spieler (Ich verzichte jetzt auf die Rolle in der Gruppe - JEDER hat schonmal dd gespielt) ist es halt einfach egal. Sie denken, die ini/der raid is eh so easy, und vor allem "*ein anderer wirds schon machen*". Des weiteren wird das denken des "alles ist sowieso viel zu einfach" (Wird durch die ganzen spieler, die sich für die klugen und die erwachsenen halten - ich und der TE inbegriffen) nur noch bestärkt. Um es nochmal deutlich zu machen: *Der content ist für jeden unterschiedlich schwer*. Bei dem der eine denkt, das kann doch ein Hirnamputierter, denkt der andere das sei ganz schön Taff... und durch diese vorherrschende Teil der spieler werden die anderen dazu gebracht, sich zu überschätzen. Das endet dann eben in solchen ergebnissen.
Des weiteren sind die ganzen nicht-dd's nicht ganz unschuldig an der Sache. Seit wotlk ist es (leider) so, dass ein dd Grundsätzlich nur auf itemlvl und/oder dps reduziert wird(Ja ich vermisse die Zeit vor Recount). Daher die überlegung: *Warum das Target wechseln, und dps-einbussen in kauf nehmen, wenns warscheinlich sowieso niemand merkt?*

Zum abschluss ist noch zu sagen....ich spiele alles, aber vor allem Heiler. Und da sind es die Tanks, dir mir am meisten negativ auffallen(1 Wipe = leave aus grp ohne ein Wort zu sagen, besonders bei 250ern + beliebt)

Und bitte lasst diese scheiss beleidigungen und verallgemeinerungen....ein hauch einfühlungsvermögen würde vielen von euch guttun.

So Far


----------



## Sinti (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, ein Großteil dieses Problems ist, dass die meißtens Raidleiter es so wollen. Warum?
Na, man ließt ständig: "Suchen DD für xyz, 4k DPS min". 4000 Dps....hm, ja, wo fahr ich die denn? Am Einzelziel ohne Bewegung. Cool, ich bin dabei!

Welchselt man die Ziele, verliert man ganz klar Schaden pro Sekunde. Evtl wird man dann nichtmehr mitgenommen, weil ja der Schaden fehlt, WEIL man das Ziel wechselt. 
Ich denke ein gutes Beispiel ist der Gormok mit den Schneebolden. Jeder, der auf die Bolde geht, büßt im Recount ein, es ist aber nötig. Sind alle vernünftig, weiß  das jeder und die Welt ist in Ordnung.
Wissen das welche nicht oder meinen es besser zu wissen, heißt es dann schnell, man mache zu wenig Schaden.

In unserer Raidgruppe haben wir nie ein Mindestmaß an DPS gelegt. Lieg der Boss, liegt er eben. Alles andere ist Eigenmotivation der DDs.
Aber man bekommt es ja immer mit, wie es heißt, Minimum liegt hier und da. Das heißt dann, lieber dumm den Boss kloppen und im Feuer stehen um jaaa nicht im Schaden zu verlieren.

Also in der Suche oder bei der Beurteilung nicht nur den Gearcheck machen, sondern einfach mal schauen, ob der Junge/das Mädel aufmerksam ist. 
Lieber weniger DPS und Augen auf, als stumpf die 10 sekunden die man lebt alles aufzufahren was geht.


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2009)

Toll.... wieder einmal ein Mimi-Thread...
Ich könnte auch sagen "Meisten Heiler dumm?" Nur weil ich schon viele Healer in Eulengestalt sah, oder in Schattenform. Oder Krieger Tanks mit Leder? Und was das Schaden machen anbelangt, WIE soll man genug Schaden machen, wenn man NICHTMAL DIE CHANCE bekommt sich und seine Waffe zu verbessern?!? Und ich muss sagen ich krieg alles auch ohne Addons gut hin, Addons sind für mich wie cheaten!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A


----------



## Shyheaven (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube die Antwort ist sooooooooooo einfach:


Kaum ein DD ist in der hinsicht wie es alle hier sagen Dumm. Sondern ignorant!

Wenn die DD's ihre Targets wechseln (vor allem Shadows und Hexer) verlieren Sie extrem DPS und fallen im Recount extrem ab.

Da sie dann nicht mehr sagen können ich mach am meiten DPS focussen Sie lieber den Boss und sind am Ende nicht am Wipe schuld

"Das waren die Tanks, die sind zu dumm" "Und heal kam auch nicht"...


Würde es addons, die DPS aufzeichen NICHT geben, ich garantiere euch, über 50% aller DD' würden ihr target wechseln!

Ich bin selber Shadow Priest und verliere beim target wechsel locker mal 700-1k dps nur weil die Dots auslaufen.

Was glaub ihr wer in PdoK als erstes gekickt wird? Der Mage der mit 7k chön den boss gefocussed hat oder der shadow der auf die Netherportale mit seinen 3,8k gegangen ist?


Richtig, der shadow, er macht ja auch keine dps!




//Edit: An den Poster über mir: Zeig mir bitte einen Heiler in Schattengestalt xD Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal .... ! Priester KÖNNEN in Schattengestalt keine Heiligzauber wirken


----------



## Rioriel (23. Dezember 2009)

hi zusammen...
nur mal so am rande was mir passiert ist : ich war mit meiner ele schamanin in einem raid, bei dem es hiess "mit aussicht auf stammplatz"...muss dazu sagen dass ich mich nicht zu den vom te aufgezählten hirnlosen dd´s usw zähle. ich höre immer zu im ts und halte mich daran was gesagt wird (zumindest sogut es geht)
es hiess target wechsel dorthin, targetwechsel dahin, dmg stop usw. usf., dass man dadurch dps verliert, ist wohl hoffentlich jedem klar. in dem raid war neben mir noch ein neuer mage der auch den stammplatz wollte...dieser hat allerdings grundsätzlich die "befehle" missachtet und stur auf boss gebolzt (ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen)
am ende wars halt so, dass ich leider nur auf platz 4 und er auf platz 1 der hochgepriesenen dps liste stand...
auf meine frage wegen dem stammplatz bekam ich die antwort : ...ne sry haben nur einen platz zu vergeben und den bekommt der mage name xy (weiss ich leider nichmehr) da bei dir halt ein bissl wenig dps rübergekommen ist...

also ich weiss nich so recht was ich mit deinem thread anfangen soll weil wenn mans so macht wie´s gewollt bzw angesagt wird isses ja auch nich recht...

grüsse Rioriel


----------



## mib2000 (23. Dezember 2009)

Wow.... selten einen troll gesehn der SO dermaßen erfolgreich war dass selbst andere trolle drauf einsteigen....

fals es doch tatsächlich ernst gemeint war was hier zu lesen preisgegeben wurde... lol da bleibt mir nur mehr ein bedauerndes lächeln übrig....



in einem satz wird großartig und mit solch blumiger wortwahl geschildert wie doof und low doch alle sind und im nächsten kommt dann eine meist unterschwellig, aber durchaus bewusst provokativ, gesetzen richtigstellung wie obercool man doch selbst die waaghalsigsten strategien tag und nacht auf abruf hat....


Klasse find ich auch diejedenigen welchen die sich über den viiiiel zu leichten raid content aufregen und dann noch über die ganzen vollidioten die ihnen scheinbar auf schritt und tritt folgen.... leutz.... wenn euch der content UND die spieler so aufregen, was hält euch denn dann noch bei WoW? Wir haben ja auch dauernd gelesen wie wenig tanks und heals es gibt... also müsste die zahl der vollpfosten (in diesem speziellen fall ja die ach so dummen DD's) ja erdrückend sein...
was hält euch hier? 

Ich für meinen teil spiele liebend gerne DD und Tank und hab spaß am spiel... denn das ist es... ein SPIEL!


----------



## Yalis (23. Dezember 2009)

die meisten DDs sind einfach DMG-geil und wollen in recount ganz oben stehen.
leider macht das keinen sinn aber das verstehen die wenigsten
ich (als schurke) verzichte auch mal gerne auf einen teil meines potentiellen Schadens und werfe halt mal kick oder finte ein, weil diese Fähigkeiten der Gruppe gut tun!

selber glaube ich, der dmg/gearscore hype ist da dran schuld
werde auch öfters in raids angemotzt wenn ich nicht bei jedem boss meine maximalen dps raus haue und darf dann jedes mal erklären, dass ich den mob lieber stunne oder unterbreche mit kick/nierenhieb/blenden/wasauchimmer und damit zb einen Heilzauber verhindere

dd heißt nicht nur schaden machen sondern auch mobs kontrollieren aber das ist vielen wohl kein begriff mehr...


----------



## Shyheaven (23. Dezember 2009)

vote against RECOUNT etc...


vote for Zugangsquests, damit ist das richtige gEar sichergestellt...Oder halt ne Meldung beim betretet nder Instanz: Durchschnittsitemlevel zu low für diese Instanz...


Hauptsache dieser Fuckin'DPS Gearcheck wahn hört auf....



Bitte Blizzard gib mir meine Pre-Questst wieder


----------



## Fusselbirne (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es gibt folgende Problemarten von DD's
> 
> 1. EXTREME KLICKER


Problemart?D.h.,wenns nach dir geht,müsste nun jeder nur mit der Tastatur spielen können,damit man im Raid erfolgreich ist?Also sorry,aber die Aussage halte ich für sehr vage.Denn ich bin DD und spiele als Main nen Tank und das erfolgreich,man muss nur bissl Konzentration an den Tag legen und keine Mukke,á la Bushido und sowas hören,wo man dann überhaupt net mehr auf anderes als den Boss achtet.


----------



## Kolith (23. Dezember 2009)

also ich denke nich alles dds sind dumm vlt ab und zu tröge aber dumm sicher nich.  und dazu das 80% der dds dumm sind, also ich gehen häufug random die hero inis vie such tool und ich hatte NIE probleme mit dds eher öfters mit den tanks und den heals..

und @ bin auch ein extreme klicker und ich schaffs auch sogar mit musik^^

ps: hasse satzzeichen und großschreiben =P


----------



## x123 (23. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich sind alle DDs mit >5k DPS kacke!
 Lieber 1k DPS und mitdenken!
 Natürlich haben die alle keinen Skill!
 Genauso wie alle Tanks mit >40k Hp unbuffed einfach total unfähig sind!
 Lieber Tanks mit 20k hp weniger nehmen, die waren zwar noch nie Naxx/Ulduar/PdK/Archa, aber die haben wenigstens Skill!!

 Zum Glück verrät mir mein Gearscore gleich wer hier Noob und wer nicht!!!

 ----
 Dann muss es hier ja echt nur Heiler geben, Leute die mit ihren über-Tanks noch nie eine Raid-Instanz gesehen haben oder Leute mit GammelDPS die glauben, dass kein DD mit hoher DPS normal denken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (23. Dezember 2009)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> tja was meine ich damit...  ihr kennt es sicher. Es gibt in WoW xx Bosse die es verlangen das man das Target switcht. Ob das Adds sind, Portale oder was weiß ich...
> 
> sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn es vorher im TS angesagt wird und dann auch noch während dessen Bosskampfes für Raidleitung und sogar DBM hilft einem mit " Wechsel Target "
> 
> ...


joah normal... auf adds kann man halt nich seine volle rota fahren weil die so schnell sterben... das lässt einen im recount sinken... aber nich nur in raids stellen sich die meisten dds stroh doof an... auch in hero inis...


in icc 5er gibts häufig mobgruppen in die man nicht drirekt reinstürmen kann und einfach aoe dmg machen kann weil sie meistens ziemlich weit auseinander stehen und auch oft noch 2 oder 3 caster dabei sind die eh nicht zu einem rennen. hab nu nen frischen krieger tank mit dem das tanken eigentlich super klappt nur bei solchen packs hab ich probz... wenn man heldenhafter wurf grad mal cd hat kann ich nur mit schildhieb kicken und einen mob in den zerg kiten während dessen hat der heiler aggro vom anderen caster... dann renn ich zu dem und spotte und weil ich dann zeit mit 2 einzelnen mobs verplempert hab zieht der magierauf der blizzard auf 3 melees gemacht hat, aggro....    dabei is ein shammy, ein DK, und ein mage als dd dabei.... die klassen können alle sammt kicken. das würde jah praktischer weise bewirken dass die caster auf den tank zu laufen weil sie nicht mehr casten können. aber nein "kicken ist nich in meiner rota" -----wipe!


----------



## Tilaya (23. Dezember 2009)

ich spiele einen Magier, Barlow würde hier wohl sagen die sind eh nur für 3 sachen gut: Kekse, Portale und Blödsinn machen ^^. aber zurück zu der frage warum DDs nicht so schnell das target switchen: Ich hatte mal bei 2 raids in pdk, bei den schlangen immer auf die falsche schlage gehauen und irgendwie war ich dann plötzlich instand tot. als ich mich im ts wunderte warum ich gestorben bin hatte der raidleiter mich auf meinen fehler aufmerksam gemacht. war schon dumm. der grund warum ich das gemacht hatte? ich weiß es nicht. war wohl zu dem zeitpunkt irgendwie brain-afk. danach hatte ich immer genau aufgepasst das ich den richtigen wurm hatte. bei dem ersten der 3, der, der die kobolde abwirft hab ich auch so meine probleme. nicht wegen brain-afk sondern weil ich die viecher nicht richtig sehe. dann wird angesagt XXX hat den kobold, dann such ich erstmal den spieler, dann muß ich den meist von nahkämpfern umringten kobolt auch noch mit der maus treffen und dann kann ich ja erst schaden drauf machen. ein target makro hat mich auch nur aufgeregt da es einfach irgendein kobold anvisiert. die kobolte die auf den heilern sind müssen zb immer vor denen auf nahkämpfern abgeschossen werden und im normal fall ist das macro nicht schlau genug um diese klassen zuerst zu schnappen. folglich hatte ich immer auf das falsche add gecastet. bei der maus such methode höre ich natürlich nicht auf mit der anderen hand meine tasten zu drücken und so kann es natürlich auch vor kommen das ich weiter auf den boss caste obwohl der kobold da ist. das hat dann nix mit dummheit brain-afk oder reaktionszeiten zu tun sondern einfach damit das ich nicht das richtige add finde. wie es in ICC aussieht weis ich nicht. hab bisher nur einmal einen try bei dem ersten boss mitgemacht und ich fande das die spitzen gut erkennbar sind und man sie schnell anvisieren kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar kaum Ahnung von WoW aber:
> Selbst wenn es Vollpfosten sind, sie zahlen ihre 13€ im Monat genauso wie alle anderen. Sie spielen genauso das Spiel. Man muss kein Roxx0r sein um zu spielen. Es geht um Spaß.




der alkopop hat recht!


----------



## Ilunadin (23. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich sind sie bescheuert.Warum kann wohl sonst jede Klasse Schaden austeilen? Also nee..fragen gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4 Klassen davon sind sogar noch dümmer und lassen sich verhauen, weitere 4 sind feige und tun so als würden sie den Rest am Leben halten.


Noch Fragen?


----------



## HostileRecords (23. Dezember 2009)

Kenne ich nur zu gut, ich habe irgendwie mehr das gefühl, das die meisten Leute einfach nur den dicken DMG sehen wollen.
Wenn ich da Heute an Maly denke.. Kein einziger geht auf die funken.
Wenn man sie dann fragt warum sie nicht mal das target switchen, kommt sowas wie "dann geht mein dmg total down".
Und sowas von Retris und Dks die mit blauen sockeln im t9 rumlaufen, man was hab ich wieder einen spaß gehabt :X


----------



## Gandölf1 (23. Dezember 2009)

also ich denke es liegt daran:

viele menschen spielen eben einfach nur wenn sie betrunken sind, grade ausnüchtern, oder vom trinken träumen...daher fehlt die konzentration und das spiel selber rückt in den hintergrund... 

jaa ich glaube das ergibt sinn das kann nur der einzig wahre grund sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (23. Dezember 2009)

also dass kann mehrere gründe haben.

einerseits wird von einem heut zu tage verlangt, dass man zu jeder zeit maximalen schaden macht als wenn man blöd vor der testpuppe stehen würde. wenn man sich dann mal bewegt oder nen anderen mob angreift, dann sinkt die dps und man wird sehr oft gekickt. das geht sogar so weit, dass ich schon fast gekickt wurde, weil ich in ner hero mich mit um den trash gekümmert habe, der den heal angegriffen hat und nicht um den boss (war aber trotzdem erster im schaden).

das andere was oft der fall ist, ist die ignoranz der leute. die denken sich, wenn ich jetzt das target wechsel, dann dauert es 2 sekunden und ich muss wieder das target wechseln und büße viel dps ein. da kann doch auch einfach wer anderes mal eben den mob umhauen.



was meiner erfahrung ganz gut funktioniert ist die taktik vor jedem boss nochmals ganz kurz durchzugehen und aufgaben an bestimmte leute zu vergeben und nicht immer den leuten immer wieder nen kick wegen zu niedriger dps androhen.


----------



## Alschaffar (23. Dezember 2009)

Man könnte dem ja noch eines aufsetzten...Mir passiert es ab und an einfach dass ich den Spruch kassiere...mann, du .... DK-Tank, kannst ja null Aggro halten du noob....
Naja...dann lass ich sie sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sagen nämlich (oft, nicht immer) diejenigen, die nach ca. 0,2 sec antankzeit schon am mob stehen und damage fahren, als obs kein morgen gibt...
Zum Glück sinds nicht viele....


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. Dezember 2009)

Sind großteil der Tanks einfach nur dumm? Sind großteil der Heiler einfach nur dumm? 

dieser thread is nix weiter als flame, hier wird mal wieder aufgrund eigener erlebnisse mit ein paar DD's auf die allgemeinheit gezielt. Genauso hab ich Tanks erlebt die zu dumm sind die aggro zu halten, oder heiler erlebt die irgentwie eingeschlafen sind wärend ihren aktionen. Ich zieh es aber nicht auf die allgemeinheit. Na ja in diesem sinne, nicht alle DD's sind dumm genauso wie Tanks oder Heiler. Aber es gibt nunmal wie in jedem spiel leute die nicht fähig sind 2 sachen gleichzeitig zu machen, auch mal den kopf wärend dem kampf einzuschalten ^^


----------



## Mordena DK (23. Dezember 2009)

Ganz einfache Antwort. Da meistens DD mit sehr viel Dps gesucht werden und die wie blöd auf einem Ziel rumhauen, um ja nicht unter die ersten fünf zu rutschen. Möglichst viel Dps ersetzt im Fall nicht die Inteligenz des Spielers.


----------



## x123 (23. Dezember 2009)

Mordena schrieb:


> Möglichst viel Dps ersetzt im Fall nicht die Inteligenz des Spielers.



Ich hab gehört bei manchen Spieler hängt beides sogar miteinander zusammen

oO


----------



## Redfinn (23. Dezember 2009)

Das target Switchen an sich ist ja kein Problem, wird auch gemacht wenn man es weiss, viel schlimmer find ich daran das es keiner erklärt wenn er es weiss.
Mein Gear ist auch 232 und besser ohne das ich Ulduar kenne, oder andere Raids, es soll ja auch noch Leute geben die ein reallife haben und da keine Zeit für haben.
Dennoch bilde ich mir ein meine Klasse spielen zu können, auch ohne raid erfahrung. Und wenn man dann doch mal in einen Raid geht und das ganze gescheit erklärt bekommt wechslt man das target da hin wos hin soll, nur wenn es einem keiner sagt und es auch net klarr ersichtlich ist bleibt man halt auf dem Boss. Inzwischen ist ja schon lobenswert (was ich dann auch gerne mache) wenn man mal ne richtig gute Raidleitung hat die vorher nachfragt wer den boss kennt, wenn alles besprochen ist sollte allerdings den rest dann wirklich DBM oder Big Wigs erledigen. Und wenn dann nach dem erstversuch doch mal was nicht geklappt hat bespricht man das Problem und es sollte abgestellt werden können. Aber so läuft das ja heute nicht mehr ab muss ja alles schnel schnell gehen da wird durch die Inis und Raids gehetzt als ob man auf der Arbeit wäre -> Leute das ist ein spiel, oder seid Ihr alles China farmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade in den Randoms ist mir geflame und ähnliche in letzter Zeit untergekommen, es werden nunmal Gruppen gemischt wo auch schon mal der 1k DPS ler auf den 5 K DPS ler trifft  dann ist das nunmal so, dann muss man aber net gleich beim ersten Wipe die Koffer packen, situation klären und gut, aber dieses ständiger mimimi um die repkosten kotzt mich an und wenn man einen neuloing in der gruppe hat (Grube passiert mir das häufig) dann lernt der was dabei und wir zahlen halt mal ein paar G repkosten. Wer da rumheult ist falsch im spiel und hätte sich beser mal sein Tundramammut gespaart dann hat er auch genug um die Rüstung zu reppen.  Letzten mit Twink (Pala DD noch net wirklich gut equipt) Rnd gegangen und stand mit 2,5 k DPS auf platz eins, dachte mir nur so das wird eng werden wenn der Rest so bei 1,5k und drunter steht. Aber was solls nachdem wir den Imba DK Tank (der net mal Kritimmun war, und selbst den 1,k Dpslern kaum die Aggro hielt) wegen seinem ständigen geflame gekickt hat hat der rest durchgezogen bis ging nicht mehr gut wir sind net ganz durchgekommen und hatten bestimmt alle so im schnitt 60 G repkosten, aber wir hatten Spass den nachmittag.


----------



## Weissnet (23. Dezember 2009)

am schlimmsten ist es  98% der ganzen dd ( zb durchd as lfg tool für heros) keinen dmg machen....


----------



## Venir199 (23. Dezember 2009)

also am Klicken liegt es sicher nicht ich klicke auch und sehe trotzdem auf welches add ich gehen muss weil ich nicht mehr schaun muss um zu klicken 
es lieg einfach dran das alle first im dmg sein woll und deshalb nicht auf die adds gehn das ist der einzige grund


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. Dezember 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> am schlimmsten ist es  98% der ganzen dd ( zb durchd as lfg tool für heros) keinen dmg machen....


am schlimmsten sind genauso jene Tanks oder Heiler die man zu X% über das tool findet. wie gesagt diese verallgemeinerung ist schwachsinn. Und wenns auf deinem realmpool doch so schlimm ist kleiner tipp? geh net random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sbiegen (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich muss mich jetzt auch mal dazu äußern.

Ich bin ein DD, bin ne Hexe. Ich spiele meine Hexe sehr gut, kenne meinen Char. Habe ne Rota, die ich im Schlaf beherrsche.

Aber für manche Leute besteht einfach nur Stress in einem Raid. Ich fahre zwischen 2,5k und 3,0k dps, was ich erstmal ganz gut finde, bei einem itemdurchschnitt von 232, aber es gibt immer wieder Leute, die einem im Raid anwhispern, und meinen, naja an deiner dps musste wohl noch arbeiten. Da könnt ich kotzen, echt.......erstmal im raid, völlig fehl am platze, man wird abgelenkt, und man steht dann unter druck, weil mein mehr dps machen will. Kotz

Im endeffekt ist es wichtig, wie die grp zusammen arbeitet, und nicht die dps Zahl.

Aber wie schon erwähnt im Forum, wow zählt DPS und Gear, mehr zählt nicht.

Ich zum Beispiel finde keine Gilde zum raiden, habe also keine Möglichkeit zu üben, lesen tue ich sehr viel, aber was hilft lesen^^

Und wenn ich dann mal bei pdk rein komm, und ich nicht sterbe und 2500dps fahre, ist das Meiner Meinung nach okay, aber angewhispert wird man trotzdem. >Einfach nur ekelhaft


----------



## Annovella (23. Dezember 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> am schlimmsten sind genauso jene Tanks oder Heiler die man zu X% über das tool findet. wie gesagt diese verallgemeinerung ist schwachsinn. Und wenns auf deinem realmpool doch so schlimm ist kleiner tipp? geh net random
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Auf meinem Realmpool hatte ich noch nie einen schelchten Tank oder Heiler dabei. Auch wenn sie "nur" 30k life haben, also die Tanks, hatten sie trotzdem genug skill um aggro zu halten. 

DDs hatte ich bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen immer gute dabei, wie schon in einem vorrigen Post gesagt. Traurig finde ich es immer nur, wenn man mal wirklich einen FullepicDD vor sich hat(am Besten FullT9) und er dann nur <2k DPS overall fährt ohne trifftigen Grund.(z.b. hohen Ping oder soetwas)


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. Dezember 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Auf meinem Realmpool hatte ich noch nie einen schelchten Tank oder Heiler dabei. Auch wenn sie "nur" 30k life haben, also die Tanks, hatten sie trotzdem genug skill um aggro zu halten.
> 
> DDs hatte ich bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen immer gute dabei, wie schon in einem vorrigen Post gesagt. Traurig finde ich es immer nur, wenn man mal wirklich einen FullepicDD vor sich hat(am Besten FullT9) und er dann nur <2k DPS overall fährt ohne trifftigen Grund.(z.b. hohen Ping oder soetwas)


Du wirst lachen, aber ich fahr in Heros durchschnittlich auch weniger dps als in einem 10er oder 25er raid. Wärend ich im 10er 4k+ fahr im 25er 5k+ fahr ich in heros auch nur 2-3k+ . Liegt zum einen an fehlenden raid buffs, ungünstigen gruppen zusammenstellungen, oder einfach das man in 5ern locker flockig durch geht, und grad bei randoms bei mir unbekannten tanks & heilern lieber zurück fährt.


----------



## Xenos-x (23. Dezember 2009)

find es mal wieder sehr amüsant wenn ich solch treads lese..

meint ihr nicht das ihr da selbst auch schuld dran habt? zur erinnerung z.b.

suchen dd´s mit min. 10k dps (bissl aufgepuscht^^)
was kommt? die selbsternannten pros natürlich die nur dps haben aber null spielen können
das selbe ist nicht nur bei dd´s auch bei heals oder auch tanks ist es das selbe.

das problem ist schlichtweg die arroganz und überheblichkeit der spieler ingame alle machen auf pro aber können selbst auch net all zu viel.
was ich sagen will ist wenn man nach ka wieviel dps fragt und sucht 
braucht man sich net wundern wenn da welche kommen die sich nur auf die dps konzentrieren und möglichst viel raus hauen wollen damit es net heißt ey du machst ja keinen schaden dich brauchen wir net, nur weil sich einer auch bewegen muss und dadurch dps verloren geht .
das wiederum checkt natürlich keiner.

sucht mal statt ka wieviel dps-pfosten mal nach leuten die "gruppen und zusammenspiel beherschen" ihren char. verstehen anstatt 10k dps 
dann kommen evtl auch die was können auch wenn sie noch net so imba ausgerüstet sind.

ich z.b. habe seit naxx leider keine zeit mehr gehabt und erst jetzt mit dem neuen patch wieder richtig angefangen 
und konnt auch einigermasen wieder gut aufschliessen durch die 3 neuen innis und was seh ich ^^ alle halten sich für pros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ohne wirklich dps hast fast keine chance wo mit zu kommen ganz egal ob man spielen kann oder nicht ^^ es werden meist 
die mitgenommen die nur ihre knöpfe drücken können..
wieso ich das behaubte? naja hab es so erlebt
einer hat zwar gut was rausgehauen war aber auch gleich weg weil er sich net bewegen kann, 
tank rusht durch weil er meint er macht alles allein und geht drauf, 
healer kommt durcheinander ect ect 
aber ausserhalb in dalaran halten sich alle für pros ^^ 
NUR weil sie in der oder der raid instanz waren die sie ja auch gaanz allein geschaft haben ..
nur weil sie ein dickes equipt haben..

equipt ist nicht alles meiner meinung nach endweder man beherscht das zusammenspiel oder man lernt es.

das alle dd´s dumm sind ist schmarn 
ich selbst bin auch net der über pro denoch weiss ich mich in einer gruppe zu benehmen 
und versuch mein best möglichstes , wenn mir fehler passieren steh ich dazu und vebessere es eben .
versucht mal respektvoller zu sein tips zu geben ect und viell. 
wirds dann auch mal wieder ein spiel in dem man spass hat 
anstatt sich stressen zu müssen oder aufregen zu müssen.
mal viell. spieler mit nehmen die net die chancen oder das glück auf die eine oder andere raid inni gehabt haben
aber wenisgtens was tun in einer gruppe anstatt ich hab ja equipt deswegen skill ich bins halt.

sry wenn es etwas durcheinander geschrieben ist.

grüße und habt mal spass am spielen haut euch nen glas tequila rein und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2009)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Apuh (23. Dezember 2009)

Man darf ja auch nicht alle DD's über einen Kamm scheren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brannys (23. Dezember 2009)

Was hatte man sich vor dem Patch 3.3 den Arsch noch aufreißen müssen, um an die benötigten Embleme zu kommen, das dauerte ewig, bis man sich das erste Rüstungsteil dafür holen konnte, geschweige die komplette Ausstattung.

Heute, dank Patch 3.3 haste schon an einem Tag so viel Embleme im Schlaf erspielt, dass man gar nicht so auf die schnelle weiß, was man sich dafür zuerst holen soll. Ausstattung ist somit recht schnell optimal erstellt. Allerdings bleibt in dieser recht kurzen Zeit die Erfahrung, letztlich das "spielen können" bei vielen auf der Strecke.

Ich kann nicht sagen, dass die meisten DD´s dumm sind, was für eine absurde Aussage, zumal ich gar nicht alle kenne, um das beurteilen zu können.

Ich kenne aber auch genügent Tank´s, die wie Rambo auf die Gegner stürmen, ohne abzuwarten, ob die Gruppe gebufft ist und genügend Mana hat. Ich frage mich dann, ob der überhaupt eine Gruppe braucht, oder ob der nur Zuschauer haben wollte, für seine Amok-Nummer.

Letztlich dürfte es bei allen Rassen und Klassen gute und weniger gute Spieler geben, wobei die schlechteren oft meinen, dass eben nur eine gute Ausrüstung alles ausmacht und dann spielen sie wie wie eine Schaufensterpuppe auf Koks und rennen planlos in den Ini´s rum.


----------



## Kersyl (23. Dezember 2009)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> tja was meine ich damit...  ihr kennt es sicher. Es gibt in WoW xx Bosse die es verlangen das man das Target switcht. Ob das Adds sind, Portale oder was weiß ich...
> 
> sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn es vorher im TS angesagt wird und dann auch noch während dessen Bosskampfes für Raidleitung und sogar DBM hilft einem mit " Wechsel Target "
> 
> ...



Ich gucke neben PDK auch gern fernsehen und fahr trotzdem meinen schaden und tanke alles genauso. die leute sind einfach inkompetent.^^


----------



## Sint (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele zur Zeit einen dd hoch, ja ich bin noch nicht 80 aber, mir machts nichts aus, mein Item-Level ist auch für´n Ar*** weil ich erst seit gestern wieder inis gehe. Gestern abend/heute Nacht neue Skillung gekauft, naja so reich bin ich noch nicht, weil ich ja auch noch anderes kaufen muss als ne dualskillung... bin jetzt Survi-geskillt und teilweise noch auf Treffsicherheit... Was solls, ich hab 10,2 k hp und ziehe mit glück vielleicht 400dps.... bei den bossen hab ich gestern mal geguckt, steh ich immer auf dem 4 Platz, warum? Ich mach die Adds und der bekloppte Tank kümmert sich um nichts nur Boss, vorher noch geklärt ALLE MACHEN ADDS (also auch der tank) heiler ausgeschlossen, der heilt, was soll er auch sonst tun..., toll letztenendes hat der Heiler nur noch mich geheilt, weil ich die ganzen Adds gepullt habe, der rest hat sich einen Sch****dreck drum gekümmert, der Tank war dem Heiler grade auch mal so ziemlich egal und ich habe dann eben den wenigsten Schaden am Boss gemacht, dafür die meiste Heilung bekommen. Als ausgleich habe ich dafür gesorgt das wir uns ganze 3g sparen für die rep-kosten. 
Also wer jetzt noch meint das ALLE Damage Dealer nichts können, dann liegt er falsch und ich kann ihm nur meine besten empfehlungen geben. 

Mein Tipp, gebt mal klare Anweisungen, hat unser heal hier nämlich auch vergessen oder der rest hat es einfach überlesen. Ansonsten, wenn ihr einen Wipe habt macht es so wie jeder andere auch, leavt die Gruppe, schaltet denn Pc aus und geht in eine Ecke flennen und schiebt es auf einen DD eurer Wahl. 10 Jahre Später wenn ich wow mal wieder aus´m Regal fischt und mal lust habt einen DD zu spielen und bereits in zwei wochen auf dem höchstlevel seid, fragt ihr euch: "Warum hab ich damals eigentlich so über die DD´s geflamt, ich kann es ja selber auch nicht besser. Fragt euch erstmal was ihr Falsch macht, es sind nicht zwangsläufig immer die anderen die alles falschmachen.


----------



## Tilana-Nirvana (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich als DD/Heal kann nur sagen dd´s sind nit dumm.
Man sollte mal überlegen das manche vielleicht das erste mal in ner ini oder raid sind und dann ist es doch klar das es nicht so einfach ist.
Als ich z.b das erste mal Naxx war hatte ich auch so meine Probleme und das trotz anweisung und wenn ich jetzt gehe läuft es super und keiner muss mir sagen was ich machen soll.
Die leute brauchen einfach nur nen bissel übung und dann läuft das auch.
Nur weil man nicht alles direkt richtig macht heißt es noch lange nicht das man dumm ist.
und wenn ich mal ne "dumme" gruppe erwische dann erkläre ich den leuten auch 2-3 mal was sie machen sollen und dann ist gut .

Klar gibt es auch dumme dd´s genauso wie es dumme tanks und heals gibt.


----------



## Redfinn (23. Dezember 2009)

Tilana-Nirvana schrieb:


> Ich als DD/Heal kann nur sagen dd´s sind nit dumm.
> Man sollte mal überlegen das manche vielleicht das erste mal in ner ini oder raid sind und dann ist es doch klar das es nicht so einfach ist.
> Als ich z.b das erste mal Naxx war hatte ich auch so meine Probleme und das trotz anweisung und wenn ich jetzt gehe läuft es super und keiner muss mir sagen was ich machen soll.
> Die leute brauchen einfach nur nen bissel übung und dann läuft das auch.
> ...




Sign!


----------



## Danf (24. Dezember 2009)

hrm.. ka was diese diskussion soll..

Wenn ich ne Naxx hc grp aufmach, da lad ich leiber die Leute ein die ja ach so keinen skill haben und bin in 90 Minuten durch als das ich leute einlade, die mit blauem Gear 2k DPs an Flickwerk fahren... aber die sind ja skilled...
dasselbe für alle anderen Instanzen auch... Wotlk ist so low da zählt: skilled DDs mit low dps < unskilled DDs mit max dps

Wie gesagt, ich bevorzuge letzteres


----------



## turageo (24. Dezember 2009)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt warum ?  Ich würde gern ein Statement lesen von diesen DDs wenn sich welche im Forum rumtreiben, ingame bekommt man meistens keine vernüftige Antwort.



Um's mal höflich zu formulieren. Hättest Du mir die Frage so oder so ähnlich wie im Titel gestellt, wärst ohne große Umschweife und Antworten auf meiner Igno gelandet - allein schon wegen der Ausdrucksweise, die ich nun mal gar nicht ab kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t: Wie vor mir schon angemerkt wurde, dürfte das oft auf "gezüchtete" DDler ("Zieh mich hier! Zieh mich da!") und darin begründete oder auch nur simple Unerfahrenheit mit der eigenen Klasse zurückzuführen sein. Mag auch sein, dass die DDler im Fall von Hybridklassen vorher was ganz andres gemacht haben und einfach noch die Erfahrung fehlt. Könnte auch einfach Lesefaulheit sein, denn immerhin gibt es ja ziemlich detaillierte Guides, die man sich eigentlich nur durchlesen und grob merken müsste. Gründe mag es viele geben, entschuldigt imho aber nicht den Umgangston des TE. -.-

MfG

PS: Ums mal mit den Blizz-eigenen Worten zu sagen: "Es geht doch hauptsächlich um die Erfahrung den Boss gelegt zu haben." Wenn ich als Tank nichts mehr zu kompensieren habe, dann werf ich jetzt gleich u. a. die Rechtschaffene Verteidigung aus meiner Leiste. Freut euch doch einfach mal dran, dass der Boss liegt und vermiest Euch den Erfolg doch nicht selbst damit, dass hinterher wieder an dem 3k DPS-DDler rumgenörgelt wird. Manche Spieler WOLLEN einfach keinen Spaß in dem Spiel haben, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Yalis schrieb:


> die meisten DDs sind einfach DMG-geil und wollen in recount ganz oben stehen.
> (...)
> dd heißt nicht nur schaden machen sondern auch mobs kontrollieren aber das ist vielen wohl kein begriff mehr...


Dazu könnt ich für meinen Mage mal ein paar Worte verlieren über Tanks/Heiler und andre DDs, die anderweitigen Einsatz nicht zu schätzen wissen, sondern hinterher flamen warum man weniger DPS hat (selbst wenn man im Bosskampf ein paar Teamkollegen den Hintern gerettet hat), über Raidleiter die DDler die nicht ganz oben stehen oder sich zu stark von den anderen differenzieren mal eben ohne Kommentar aus dem SZ entfernen, über Tanks die sich beschweren warum man den Mob nicht gesheept hat (ja, Untote lassen sich auch so gut sheepen),... dass so viele DDs Recount-geil sind, ist mit Sicherheit nicht ausschließlich der Verdienst eines virtuellen Sch****vergleichs, sondern u. a. den überdimensionierten Anforderungen und "Ich will easy durch die Ini laufen!" Raidleitern zu schulden - auch eine Art Angebot und Nachfrage. Es werden die DPS-stärksten DDler am häufigsten angefragt, also konzentieren sich viele ausschließlich auf die DPS (seh ich das so richtig @Danf?).


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (24. Dezember 2009)

naja erstmal
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einem (weiteren) mimimimi Thread!
Einer Antwort von diesen "dummen" DDs kannst du nicht verlangen bzw kriegen.
Wieso? Entweder lesen die das hier nicht oder geben keine Antwort drauf, weil sie auch dafür zu dumm sind um einen Satz zu posten.

Ich hab auch solche DDs erlebt doch nur: Wieso hast du ihn nicht gekickt? Wieso hast du ihn nicht geflamed?
Wieso hast du eben die Regel nicht knallhart durch gezogen?
Und es sind meistens die Leute die in keiner Gilde sind, ist mir auch klar wieso auch mit dem Verhalten! Ich würd nur Leute nehmen die du kennst oder in einer guten Gilde sind, da hab ich oft meine gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Und manche Leute verstehen es nicht eben nicht oder reagieren garnicht darauf, da es ihnen anscheinend Spaß macht zu sehen wie sich manche zu tode ärgern oder nichtmal wissen das sie etwas falsch machen.
Das sind entweder Kinder die 9-12 Jahre alt sind oder Erwachsene die denken die wären sowieso der Boss und sich denken:
"ach ich fahr meine 8k DPS wozu auf das Add oder sonstiges achten wenn die meine IMBAROxxORPEWPEWOVERPOWNED (Sorry aber musste mich grad in Kiddy Sprache verständigen) DPS sehen?" Ganz einfach diese Leute ohne Vorwarnung kicken.
Ganz einfache Einleitung zu einem Kick:
Flame Makros auf die Leiste draufmachen -> Ignore -> Kick ohne Vorwarnung -> Faceroll -> Glücklich sein

Und noch eine witzige dennoch sehr armseelige Geschichte in einer Inni mit meinem Low Lvl Twink:
Da war einer so ein "möchtegern Ghetto Kiddy".
Da hat sich der Tank beschwert das er immer als erstes die Mob Gruppe pullt und eben nicht die Aggro halten konnte.
Da kam dann so ein Spruch als wir ihn drauf hingewiesen haben:
"Ja der tank kann sowieso nicht meine aggro halten bei meiner über "blast" (sorry aber .... no comment lieber) dps"
Dann sagten wir erneut das er ihn antanken lassen sollen:
"Nö"
Oh mein Gott! Dann noch solche Sprüche wie:
"Yea Bushido"
"Bin voll imba"
"Sido.."
Was zum..?! Noch armseeliger geht es wohl nicht dachte ich mir. Naja ich war der einzige der sich im Chat beschwerte die anderen sagten nichts und spielten weiter. Dann ging sein Bruder an den Rechner und fragte wie sein Bruder war.
"Schwul" Kam dann eine Antwort von einem und  da musst ich dann lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da sieht man eben wie sich Kinder so daneben und armseelig verhalten können. 
Und der wird noch 80 und wird das gleiche in Raids und Hc Innis tun...

Und noch ein sehr schöner Kommentar von einem Krieger Tank der denke er seie der Boss in der Raid obwohl er nicht mal der Leiter war...
Bei Onyxia sind wir eben alle gestorben wegen dem Atem. Uhh Movement OMG! DPS GEIL nix mofment more pew pew...
Dann als wir reinliefen kam dann von dem Krieger so ein Satz:
"Jeder der jetzt wegen dem Atem stirbt kriegt kein Loot! Außer ich ..."
Da dacht ich mir was will nun der? Ist nichtmal der Raid Leiter hat nichtmal Assistenten Rechte oder sonstiges und will hier den Boss spielen...

Es gibt noch viele armseelige und peinliche Geschichten aber dafür müsste man wirklich einen Thread aufmachen was da auf meinem Server alles abgeht.

UND! Das größte Phänomen für mich bleibt und ist immernoch wie diese Leute 80 werden konnten.

Das ist eben meine Erfahrung und meine Meinung


----------



## Nexilein (24. Dezember 2009)

Na dann melde ich mich mal als DD zu Wort (auch wenn ich nebenbei gelegentlich zur Entspannung tanke und heile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

Es gab in WoW schon immer schlechte Spieler, und es wird sie auch immer geben. Die Frage ist nur wie man damit umgeht.

Bei Magmadar kam es immer wieder vor, dass die Jäger es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben den Mob aus dem Enrage zu holen. Dann hat man den Enrage eben noch extra im TS angesagt, und wenn das auch nichts geholfen hat, dann hat man die Jäger namentlich angesprochen. Immer und immer wieder, bei jedem Wutanfall, bei jedem Run. "Wer den Debuff hat läuft aus dem Raid" gehörte damals auch noch zu den Dingen die von Raids *eingeübt* wurden.
Wenn man allerdings in einer 5er Ini mit blauem Equip den Castertrash per Silence zum Tank gepullt hat, dann hatte man den BWL Invite schon so gut wie sicher ohne jemals in MC gewesen zu sein.

Heute wird von einem DD erwartet, dass er bei Mark'gar ohne sich zu bewegen jeden Stachel erreicht, immer so steht, dass er niemals Feuer auf Heiler oder Tanks zieht; und dabei soll er auch noch 95% von seinem theoretischen Maxdps fahren.

Ich persönlich caste in der Seelenschmiede nicht auf Skelette mit Spellreflect, und wenn ein Boss schreit "Schnell, solange sie noch so nahe sind" enferne ich mich auch intuitiv vom Boss ohne mir beim ersten Mal die Bossmechanik vom Geistheiler erläutern lassen zu müssen. Aber  trotzdem nehme ich mir nicht das Recht heraus von jedem x-beliebigen Spieler die Beherrschung seines Chars zu fordern. WoW war doch jahrelang auf Grund von Unwissenheit und Fehlbarkeit reizvoll, und wenn ich mir div. "Alles zu leicht" Mimimis ansehe, dann ist die Frage nach dem Sinn der überzogenen Anforderungen an Andere eigentlich auch schon beantwortet.


----------



## Thug (24. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar kaum Ahnung von WoW aber:
> Selbst wenn es Vollpfosten sind, sie zahlen ihre 13€ im Monat genauso wie alle anderen.



Yo, beim "Poker spielen" ist das auch mehr als willkommen, aber nicht bei wow wenn man in eine neue raidinstanz geht, vertrau mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neitras (24. Dezember 2009)

ich bin dd und klicke selber und schaffe es alles im blick zu haben und sehr schnell das traget zu wechseln.
ich sterbe auch nicht in irgendein feuer oder sonst irgend welchen fächenschäden vom boss.
aber es gibt wirklich viel noobs, nicht nur dds auch tanks und healer 
also nicht alle dds sind dumm es kommt auch auf die person an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## highsaction (24. Dezember 2009)

Hier wird auch nur in der 3. Person Plural geredet oder? Die DDS, die ANDEREN, alle alle bloß nicht ich. Und meint ihr wirklich das ein DD der seine Klasse nicht spielen kann ein totaler vollnoob ist und einfach kein Plan von allem hat hier rein schreibt? Und wenn alle DDS wirklich so schlecht sind wie hier beschrieben, dann macht mal ein Raid ohne sie! Mich regt es auf das immer wieder Threads erstellt werden in denen Leute über schlechte Tanks/dds/healer schreiben, die meist auch noch ein ach so begehrtes Ausrüstungsstück tragen. Nicht jeder kann sofort ein Super Pro hardcore Dr. Raider sein und nicht jeder wird permanent in diesem Spiel gut sein. Manche brauchen ein wenig bzw können es nicht besser. Ich kann kein Fifa spielen und trotzdem reg ich mich nicht auf das Ball XY in Stadion Z nicht in Tor M ging.
Und wenn man sich selbst als " gut " einschätzt lernt man irgendwann auch mal über solche Leute die einen vllt. in dem Moment aufregen hinweg zu schauen und sich auf das SPIEL an sich zu konzentrieren das es ja auch ist.


----------



## Kipp (24. Dezember 2009)

*Vorrede*



> Ich spiele meine Hexe sehr gut, kenne meinen Char. Habe ne Rota, die ich im Schlaf beherrsche.
> Ich fahre zwischen 2,5k und 3,0k dps, was ich erstmal ganz gut finde, bei einem itemdurchschnitt von 232
> Und wenn ich dann mal bei pdk rein komm, und ich nicht sterbe und 2500dps fahre, ist das Meiner Meinung nach okay



Finden sie 1. Sätze die sich widersprechen.
               2. Den Trugschluss, der daraus entsteht.

Ohne jetzt noch weiter zu flamen, aber das halte ich für einen  Großteil des Problems. Die meisten Leute überschätzen sich ganz gewaltig.
Neulich sucht ein Jäger eine Gilde. Ich denke hm, ein Jäger wäre noch ganz nett, so als MdJ- und Trueshot-Schlampe.
Fix angeflüstert, unterhalten, patenter Eindruck. Bei der Frage nach Equip und Sockeln: Jo, Equipt recht gut, Sockel alles Perfekt, Jäger in TOP Zustand, kaum gebrauchsspuren.

Wollt sich bewerben, ich schau ihn mit währenddessen im Arsenal an. Watt is? Ausdauer-Sockel, 245er hit-Trinket bei ~400 hit (cap 263).
Knorke. 
Hab ihn darauf angesprochen: Ja aber blauer Sockel, da MUSS Ausdauer rein! Ja aber das Trinket ist 245! Mit agi meinst du Angriffskraft oder?

Das sind die Leute, die dann sagen sie würden ihre Klasse beherrschen.

*Haupteil*

Es gibt mehrere Fraktionen:

1. Ja ich mach zwar wenig DPS, aber ich bin gut weil ich wechsel die Targets!
2. Recount ist Schuld daran, dass ich schlecht spiele/ andere schlecht spielen.
3. Wenn der plöde gearscore nicht wär...
4. SIND JA GAAA NICHT ALLE DDS DUMM ROFLMAO! (<- brilliante Erkenntnis)

1. Man kann Targets wechseln/seinen Arsch bewegen/nebenbei rauchen _und_ dabei Schaden machen. Ich spiele einen Jäger, und bei Gormok im 25 hero fahr ich mindestens meine 8k.
   Ich dotte den Boss, ich dotte die Kobolde. Wenn ich Spaß hab dot ich auch den Baum neben mir. Aus dem Feuer rennen bringt auch keine riesigen einbußen (das dauert keine Sekunde. Außer     man ist Keyboardturner.)

2. Sry, aber das ist eine der dümmsten Ausreden. Im recount kann man  sehen ob man gut spielt. Man kann sehen wie gut die anderen Spielen. Man wird durch den Vergleich motivierter.
   Man kann AUCH sehen, ob jemand die Targets wechselt oder den Boss nuked. Man kann sehen wie oft jemand unterbricht.
   Alles andere  ist ein Benutzerfehler.

3. ... dann ändert das auch nichts. Man hat nur keine Lust bei jedem das Equip nachzuschauen. Wenn sich für Raids nicht auch immer Leute mit Equip unterhalb der Anforderungen melden wärs überflüssig. 
Beispiel aus der Praxis: Jede Woche Mittwoch PDK 10er gefarmt. Keine große Sache, 30-40 min ist man da durch, nimmt noch ein paar Twinks mit um sie zu equippen und kann nett im Ts quatschen.
Magier war verhindert, also fix /lfg Juppidu, suche noch Kekse für pdk 10er Farmrun, 40 min simma durch, gibt Ts und ein Weibchen ist auch dabei.
Bekomm ein whisper: "Farmrun? Ich hätt Zeit, bin Magier." (<- Anmerkung: ich hätte das gierige grinsen AHNEN müssen, aber ich glaub immer noch an das gute im Menschen.)
Also fix Magier eingeladen, rangeportet uuuund.... VOLLTREFFER: Äpic (gut, warn Heilerklammotten aber ist ja lila), von Zauberraub nie was gehört und die Essenz bei den Schwestern nimmt man am besten _hinten_ an, weil dann pullt man so nett.
Trotz detaillierter Bosserklärung immer vorm Boss down, dank BR bei Gormok sogar 2mal (ja, bei Gormok, nur bei Gormok)

Deshalb gibt es Equipchecks, dps und gearscore. Wenn man den Boss schnell nuked sterben einfach weniger Leute im Feuer. Isso!

4. Jaaaa.... mit sowas red ich sonst nicht, aber ich sauf ja nicht zum Spaß: Nein nicht alle. Aber viele. Rnd's sogar meistens (hrhr, flame me harrrrd).
    Mittlerweile isses soweit, dass sich Tanks bei mir _bedanken_ wenn ich auf einen von den Castern in der Grube ne Eisfalle schmeiße (nach dem Gnom, an dem Hügel aufm Weg zu  dingsbums,  ihr wisst schon. Jaaaa, genau die, die mit den Adds davor.)

*Schluss* (jaaa, freut euch)

Wenn man sich mal in den Foren umschaut, sieht man, dass die meisten Leute nichtmal in der Lage sind einen vollständigen, grammatikalisch korrekten Satz in ihrer MUTTERSPRACHE zu bilden.
Is doch klar, dass die nicht 5 Tasten in der richtigen Reihenfolge drücken können. Man muss ja inzwischen dankbar sein, wenn die Leute eine Flasche mit dem Deckel nach oben öffnen.
Andererseits gibt es auch Leute, die das Potenzial hätten gut zu sein, sich aber nicht trauen zu fragen. Wenn ich versockelte und verskillte Jäger sehe, die in einer Hero mit T9 keine  3k fahren, dann nehm ich die gerne bei der Hand und sag hömma Mäuschen, soll der Onkel dich mal ein bisschen helfen wie mans besser machen tut?
Wenn sie nein sagen -> ok, dann halt nicht. Stirb du doch dumm.
Wenn sie ja sagen-> Ausführlicher Lehrgang "zum r0xx0r Jäger in 3 Tagen". Persönlich zugeschnitten und mit kleiner Urkunde zum ans Pet nageln.


Um eventuellen (haha) Flames/Fragen vorzubeugen: Nein, ich bin kein Pro-Gamer.
                                                                           Ich raide 3 mal die Woche 25er.
                                                                           Nein, sonst bin ich nicht am farmen. Eher Offline.
                                                                           18 cm
                                                                           Keine Pickel, gut rasiert, gepflegtes äußeres, sportlich.
                                                                           Ja, echt.

_Es ist nur ein Spiel_. Lies ein sticky hier, rechne da mithilfe einer Website nach. Bring alles um was läuft.

HF w/ wall O' Text.

Wenn du es nicht gelesen hast: Lies Comics, stell dir vor dein Bett wäre ein Raumschiff UND HALT DIE FLASCHE ANDERSRUM! DECKEL NACH O B E N!

Allen anderen eine schöne Nacht, ich hab euch lieb.


----------



## Strickjacke (24. Dezember 2009)

1.)     Neid - Missgunst fällt mir da jetzt spontan ein

2.)     FERIENZEIT  - Da spielt alles und jeder

3.)     Nur andere machen Fehler - Man selber macht KEINE Fehler und dies auch Niemalsnicht (*Ironie*)

4.)     Woher sollen die Spieler auch auf Taktik achten wenn in den HEROS nur MAX DPS = VIEL AE
         NUR noch gefragt ist. 


ALLE GLOTZEN NUR NOCH AUF RECOUNT - DMG METER UND WIE ALLE HEISSEN.

Denn es wird einem ja immer wieder vorgekaut: NUR MAX DPS + MAX DMG zählen.

Vorwiegend Hybriden die etwas anderes machen als DMG (Dispellen, dem Heal mal den Mob abnehmen der ihn Quer durch die Ini jagt, HEILEN weil es der Heal nicht schafft weil zu gimpig oder weil der Tank zu bescheiden equipped.) werden ja ständig auch NUR geflamet: EY mach DMG alter!! Was heilst du?!
Tank = Down, Heal = Down --> Whipe ABER:::: ICH MACH MÖRDERKRASSEN DPS DMG Woha!!!.. 
Nun bin ich auch down. Zomfg ololol oh SHIT!  

... hat die Gruppe verlassen.


Es zählen halt leider nur mehr EPICS + DPS DMG und nicht mehr der Spieler an sich der den Char beherrscht.


----------



## Darkdamien (24. Dezember 2009)

das ganze muss so sein, es gibt auch genug tanks und heiler die failen

es muss ja weiterhin gründe für solche whine threads geben. war der boss gelegen? dann scheiss ich drauf wer irgendwo zuwenig geleistet hat...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Dezember 2009)

dafür is recount als dmgmeter gut, es zeigt genau an wieviel jeder auf welches target gemacht hatu nd man kann sie direkt zur rede stellen. in ner raidgilde langt das, mit rnds ja kciken udn dds ersetzen, ganz einfach


----------



## Darkdamien (24. Dezember 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Vorwiegend Hybriden die etwas anderes machen als DMG (Dispellen, dem Heal mal den Mob abnehmen der ihn Quer durch die Ini jagt, HEILEN weil es der Heal nicht schafft weil zu gimpig oder weil der Tank zu bescheiden equipped.) werden ja ständig auch NUR geflamet: EY mach DMG alter!! Was heilst du?!



höhö ja des kenn ich als ele shamy nur zu gut, der heiler schafft net mal den leerwandlerboss in vf, ich fang an bisschen mitzuheilen weil allen schon 10-15k hp gefehlt hat und dann heult er mich voll es hätte geklappt wenn ich dmg gemacht hätte xD


----------



## ladana (24. Dezember 2009)

Naja es gibt solche und solche dd's ! 
Manche raffen es das es nichts bringt nur auf Boss zu bleiben weil sonst ewig viele Leute sterben.
Und manchen ist es egal , die sind nur auf Dps und Schaden aus.(Hauptsache sie stehen ganz oben) !!!
Also ich bin selbst dd und ehrlich gesagt mich nervt das auch wenn man x mal stirbt an einem Boss weil sie Leute sterben lassen ,
Nur weil sie zu faul sind um zu schwenken.
Wie gesagt einen dd macht nicht nur aus auf erster stelle zu stehen !
Sondern sich dem Raid anzupassen


Lg ladanaa


Ps: Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr euch behalten


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. Dezember 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Problemart?D.h.,wenns nach dir geht,müsste nun jeder nur mit der Tastatur spielen können,damit man im Raid erfolgreich ist?



naja also ich bin es gewohnt mit keys zu spielen. und nich nur das...  ich laufe mit den pfeiltasten hab tasten 1-4 meines chars mit wichtigen fähigkeiten bzw zauber belegt (egal welche klasse... bevor jetzt schon der flame auf der zunge liegt weiter lesen)zusätzlich hab ich ne gaming maus mit 4 zusatz tasten, die ich auch noch mit fähigkeiten die ich für bestimmte situationen brauchen, belegt.

das ermöglich es mir mit der maus und der tastatur zu laufen womit ich 1. egal wie ich stehe jeder zeit in 8 richtungen weglaufen kann. außerdem kann ich mich fix umdrehen um schnell nach hinten weg zu laufen... und ich hab den curser frei für "mouseover-makros"

vor allem als tank ist das extrem praktisch...  ich kann meine kamera im kampf um 360° drehen... hab spot und charge heldenhafter wurf und schildschlag auf der maus und kann blitz schnall nen caster kicken, nen mob der ausbricht anchargen oder nen caster silencen der noch nich zu mir rennen will.

mit der maus auf der aktionsleiste wär ich da viel zu langsam und mit der linken hand an den hot keys und der maus zum laufen bin ich so unmobil.


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. Dezember 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> am schlimmsten ist es  98% der ganzen dd ( zb durchd as lfg tool für heros) keinen dmg machen....


kein dmg is für uns mitlerweile auch alles unter 3k geworden weil mir einen völligen realitäts verlust ham... is ja auch klar bei reinen dds und dks die 7-9k raidbuffed bei durchschnittsencounter machen.


als ich mim ersten char 80 war und denn mit gruppen druch heroes bin hatte jeder dd etwa 1,2k dps... en paar hatten 1,5k und krieger waren die gelackmeierten mit 800 dps... klar... ohne hit geht erstens der schaden der attacke flöten und 2. fehlt wut für die nächste attacke...

und wenn man sochle gruppen hatte war man zu frieden... und naxx is man mit 2k dps gegangen... und hats gecleart...  wenn ich jetzt mal wieder ner naxx gruppe joine verkacken 50% das laufen bei haigen... keiner weiß wie man kitet  und ob ein debuff ein + oder - is, is anscheinend nicht zu unterscheiden.

muss man ja auch nich mehr... haigen hat kein enrage, den kann ein dd mit 6k auch umhauen wenn nochn guter heiler + tank da is.

zombies kiten? warum...   der tank hat 50k life und der holy 3k zm unbuffed.

debuffs mit denen man mehr schaden macht? ROFL wenn die früher mit dem debuff so viel dps gefahren hätte wie ich heute ohne den debuff hätten die gejubelt....die gelben engel!!!!!!



und eine sache is ja völlig klar... wen ein dd aggro von einem boss zieht dann ist wer schuld? ......genau, der tank... also ich weiß nicht wie andere tanks das machen aber ich versuche immer maximales aggro zu verursachen... IMMER und selbst wenn ich 2k dpslern heldenhafter stoß reichen würde. IMMER!.... und so sprüche wie "der tank soll halt beim nächsten mal mehr aggro machen" sind gequirlter mist, tanks machen aggro... das hängt vom gear ab, das hängt von der rota ab, aber es geht nicht mehr als man eh schon macht.... melee 105% STOP!    range dd 125%? STOP!


----------



## Rainaar (24. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist auch schon aufgefallen als ich letzte Woche XT Weekly machte das 7 Leute noch nie Ulduar waren obwohl sie Pdk/Pdok Gear hatten. Das ist schon etwas... traurig.



Das seid Ihr Imba-Spieler doch selber schuld. Unter Pdk/Pdok Gear wird doch keiner mit nach Ulduar genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (24. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube der TE weiß ganz genau dass sowas nicht die regel ist aber dennoch immer wieder vorkommt. dagegen kann man nix machen. mein tipp: such dir nen anständigen 10er-raid! das verspricht immer lustige abende, man streitet sich nicht rum und die leute mögen sich (bestenfalls) und bemühen sich deshalb etwas zum gruppengelingen beizutragen.

ich fahre als DD auch nicht den weltbesten dmg. juckt aber keinen. mich auch nicht. wenn mir jemand beweisen würde dass ich über ein makro 1000 dps mehr machen würde - fuck it! das macht doch so keinen spaß! ebenso wenig wie ich mich bei den elitistjerks & co. rumtreibe um noch 7 dps mehr raus zu fummeln. wozu? ich möchte doch spaß haben an einem computerspiel und nicht nebenher studieren! die bosse sollten mMn mehr aus taktischen gründen liegen als vorrangig einfach weggenuked zu werden, oder? (dass man hierbei auch nen gewissen schaden braucht ist mir bewusst. man sollte es deshalb aber nicht übertreiben!)


----------



## Klirk (24. Dezember 2009)

Lieber TE
1. geh doch nicht in random grps denn die meisten wissen wie diese zu 90% enden... im streit um eppixxxe oder übles beleidigen anderer im raid. hab ich des öferen miterlebt und ehrlich keinen Bock mehr darauf

2. es gibt nicht nur dumme dd's sondern auch hirnsverbrannte tanks und sehr dämliche healer !!! 
Was bringt mir einen tank der nach 5 sek antanken die agro nicht halten kann und ich meine Rota nicht fahren kann ? oder ein tank der meint während des Bosspulls zu telefonieren und nicht merkt das er kein push to talk drin hat ???
dass heiss es geht fast kein dmg auf den boss.

Was bringt mir einen healer der beim 2. boss pdk meinen debuff (irgend was mit Fleisch )nicht weghealt ? NIX !!!

Fakt ist spiel mit der Gilde ist auch viel entspanner und lustiger als random und mit dkp system kannst du dir meistens auch die items (kaufen) die du willst.


----------



## Genomchen (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kann nur folgenden Tip geben, den ich seit ca nem Monat so durchziehe und als Beispiel so auch gestern wieder einen erfolgreichen pdk10er-20min-no-whipe-run gemacht habe: scheisst doch auf Gearscore, wichtig ist doch das die Person schon mal in der Instanz war und den Erfolg hat, diese auch gemeistert zu haben. Und achtet darauf, ob der Erfolg vor kurzem (heisst, dass er evtl nicht viel Erfahrung hat) war oder lange zurück war (kann ein alter Veteran sein). Hat er die Ini noch icht gecleart, dann lasst euch den Clearerfolg der Ini eine Stufe darunter zeigen. Passt das alles, dann nochmal kurz über die Sockel und Entchants fliegen und die Sache passt.


----------



## Psychonightelf (24. Dezember 2009)

MOnk75 schrieb:


> ich persönlich ziehe solchen progamern wie dir, 3 dd, die deiner meinung nach schlecht sind, immer vor. ich würde dir empfehlen einfach mal die bälle flach zu halten, oder geh einfach nicht random, sondern such dir noch 4 andere verwirrte seelen und geh nur mit denen. damit würdest du nicht nur dir, sondern einem großteil der wow-gemeinde ein gefallen.



Er hatte es doch ganz normal erklärt und das stimmt ja auch, bis auf einige Ausdrücke die er zur Beschreibung verwendet!

PS: 4 verwirrte Seelen? ICC zu 5t? Ja die Rede war beim TE von ICC!


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (24. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es gibt folgende Problemarten von DD's
> 
> 1. EXTREME KLICKER



:O Sowas gibt es immer noch?


----------



## Schlamm (24. Dezember 2009)

Leute, ihr seht das alle zu schwarz. Das ist immer noch eine Minderheit. Wenn der Großteil der DDs einfach nur dumm wären, würden heute gar keine Raids mehr laufen, und sagt mit nicht, dass ihr mit eurer Erhabenheit das gerade noch abwenden könnt. 

Ist wie anner Ampel oder an der Kasse im Supermarkt. "ich habe immer rot", "die andere SChlange ist immer schneller". 

Es fällt selten auf wenns gut läuft. Meist fallen nur die Sachen auf die schlecht laufen.


----------



## Darussios (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich selbst gehöre nicht zu genannter Sorte von DD's, aber ich denke ich sehe die Ursache.


Die Community ist selbst schuld.
Sie hat aus WoW gemacht, was es heute ist.

Wäre dieser DPS-Wahn nicht ins Rollen gekommen, würden sich DD's wohl normal bewegen.

Immer wieder heißt es "lfm <Setze Raid ein> Mindestens 4K DPS, Gearcheck in Dala".
Aber Movement bedeutet, dass man wichtige DPS verliert.
Was machen also manche DD's? Richtig, sie bleiben stehen zu gunsten ihrer DPS, zumal der Wert auch einfriert, wenn man keinen Schaden mehr macht.
Man ist dann zwar tot, aber der Recount zeigt die schöne DPS-Zahl von sagen wir mal 4,1 K an, die wohl bei Movement unter 4K gefallen wäre und man hätte den Raidkick riskiert.
Da aber eh nur auf die DPS geschaut wird, ist man lieber tot und hat da seine erforderliche DPS-Zahl stehen, anstatt das zu tun, was beim Boss erforderlich ist und dann den Raidkick zu riskieren.

Es mag zwar radikal klingen, aber ich bin dafür, dass Blizzard Addons wie DBM und Recount verbietet.
PvE würde dadurch spannender und entspannter, dann zählt nur noch wie früher, dass der Boss liegt.

Mfg


----------



## sbiegen (24. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich es kotzt mich an, wenn ich immer lese" suche dd oder tank oder schießmichtot, aber nur mit erfolg, und itemlvl ab 250"

Hallo was soll das?????

Wie soll man denn an besseres Equip rankommen, oder erfolge machen, wenn man nie mitdarf???

Man das ist doch Logik!!!!!

Ich kann ja auch autofahren, ohne es vorher geübt zu haben, ja ne, is klar

solche leute machen ein das wow spiel einfach nur mies


ich war auch schon ulduar, ohne pdk equip zu haben, und im endeffekt ist mein unwissen daran gescheitert, und nicht mein equip, aber naund, aus fehlern lernt man und nicht anders.......mittlerweile habe ich schon garkeine lust mehr, ein 80iger zu sein, man darf nirgends mit, alle haben was zu motzen


Warum machen die ein das so schwer?


ich mein, patch3.3 ist vielleicht knapp 2 wochen da, aber es gibt doch schon leute, die beim äschernden vedikt (oder wie das heisst) ehrfürchtig sind !!! wie machen die das???........ich hab ne gear von über 4800, und es reicht aber keinen.........am besten 10000dps ohne aggro klauen und 600 itemlvl durchschnitt, jo .........ja ne is klar.................geht schon....................ihr macht das schon


----------



## Knochengeist (24. Dezember 2009)

wenn man ein Ziel wechselt geht die eigene DPS in Keller, darum kloppen/schießen einige DDs weiter voll auf den Boss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bestes Beispiel ist der erste Boss in PdK , Gormock der Pfähler, das umswitchen auf die Schneebolde muss mehrmals im Raid lautstark betont werden, obwohl es alle wissen ^^


----------



## Genomchen (24. Dezember 2009)

Sbiegen

Ausser "ja ne passt schon", "ja ne macht ihr schon" und "....." habe ich deinem Post nicht viel entnehmen können. Reg dich ab, einfach mal Whhuuussaaaaa.
a) dein Equipstand von - ich geh mal davon aus, dass du damit deinen Gearscore meinst - 4800 ist doch völlig okay, das dürfte in etwa t9 entsprechen. Hat es evtl mit deinem Verhalten oder deinem Schreibstil zu tun, dass du nicht mitgenommen wirst. Wenn mich einer a la ".....ja ne...macht ihr schon..oO....HALLOO....wie wärs mal..." anschreibt dann nehm ich den auch ned mit.
b)...es kann natürlich auch sein, das du hier nur rein schreibst um wichtig zu tun, hast aber eigtl keine Probleme mit Raidmitnahmen.
c)...Warum regst du dich auf, wenn da welche ehrfürchtig sind. Das is nicht schwer, einfach in icc10er den Trash abfarmen und respawnen lassen per Instanz zurücksetzen. Hat man den ersten Boss noch nicht gelegt, hat man keine Instanzzuweisung und kann diese zurücksetzen. Soviel zu deinem "WIE GEHT DAS???"

".......mittlerweile habe ich schon garkeine lust mehr, ein 80iger zu sein, man darf nirgends mit, alle haben was zu motzen" Und bei so nem Satz fällt mir nur eines ein: Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach.

btt
Ich muss sagen, dass ich das mit meiner Hexe auch manchmal absichtlich übersehe. Aber mehr aus dem Grund, weil manche Adds so schnell von dem Melees umgehaun werden, dass ich nichtmal richtig zum casten komme und das somit für mich reine Mana und Zeitverschwendung ist. Das is aber auch der einzige Moment. Ein Beispiel ist dafür die Adds von Emalon, auf die ich nie switche, immer schön auf den Boss halten^^


----------



## Faei (24. Dezember 2009)

also erstens sagma spinnst du du mekerst einfach wild an den DDs rum und sagst alle DDs sind dumm nur
weil du mal pech hattest und ein paar bewegungslegasteniker scheiße gebaut haben 

ich bin Dk DD oder Dudu eule/baum und ich hab die target switchs drauf wie die meisten der DDs die ich kenne auch 

laute musik=nicht wissen was man macht naja wohl eher nicht ich höre bei den meisten raids böhse onkelz frei wild wilde jungs etc

solange ich bei den boss erklärungen bzw taktiken aufpasse is das ziemlich irrelevant ob ich musik höre oder nicht

zu dieser lootregel ähhm wenn die leute beim kampf mitmachen und der boss liegt haben sie ihren beitrag geleistet und sich ihren loot verdient

leider muss ich dir in gewisser wiese zustimmen ja es gibt DDs die es nicht können und das sind die leute die nur auf dieses verf*** dmg meter schauen


----------



## scheffl (24. Dezember 2009)

das liegt meiner meinung nach ganz klar am PIMMERLMETER da muss jeder ganz oben stehen z.b. ony einfache sache alle range dd´s auf ony bist der tank sagt adds wegbomben aber nein 90% aler mages hunter hexer immer schön auf adds müssen ja 10k dps + fahren und so is es bei allem ob ony oder ein anderer boss und target switch nein wiso das bringt einen minimalen dps verlust kaum spürbar aber er ist da und deshalb immer schön auf boss in der hoffnung das es keiner mitbekommt tja traurig aber wahr das is einfach so man muss damit leben oder es lassen


----------



## Shintuargar (24. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Tanks, die die Aggro nicht halten, es gibt nur dumme DDs die die Aggro klauen. Wer sie hat darf sie bei mir auch behalten.



Doch, auch dumme Tanks gibt es wirklich. Passt ganz gut zu meinem neusten Erlebnis, welches mir in fünf Jahren WoW noch nie passiert ist. Random Heroic und der Tank noch nicht so megamäßig ausgestattet, Aggroaufbau ist auch eher durchschnittlich. Also passe ich mich an und mache ruhiger, damit er die Aggro behält. Und dann meint der doch tatsächlich, wie ich mir denn mein Equip zusammengeleeched habe, ich würde für die Ausrüstung ja gar keinen Schaden machen. Natürlich habe ich dann alles rausgerotzt was ging, die Aggro hat er natürlich nicht mehr behalten. Auf meine Nachfrage, ob das nun besser sei, kam keine Antwort mehr, der Rest amüsierte sich wohl und wir schlossen die Instanz letztendlich noch wie geplant ab.

Zum Thema selbst: Solange viele meinen, dass DPS über allem steht, solange wird sich das nicht ändern. Habe auch schon oft die Aussage gehört "Aber dann verliere ich zuviel DPS", und sowas erlebt man nur in Randomraids. Da scheint es wichtiger zu sein den eigenen Namen im Recount weiter oben zu sehen als den Boss zu legen. In Stammraids ist das nie ein Problem, weil sich dort in der Regel alle kennen und wissen, was derjenige fahren kann wenn er es muss.


----------



## Genomchen (24. Dezember 2009)

Scheffl, das is was du siehst, jetzt erzähl ich dir mal, was ich wenn ich in meine Hexer Rolle schlüpfe sehe:
Tanks laufen zu den Welpen ziehen die zusammen, DK Tank evtl sogar mit D&D und sage und schreibe gute 10sec später heissts dann man kann bomben. Nun, ich kenn aber beide Seiten, ich seh, wann der Tank die Viecher an sich hat, ich seh wieviel HP die Viecher haben, ich weiss, was meine AOE Fähigkeiten so rausknallen --> ergo, sobald ich noch andere Hexer im Raid sehe, erhalten die von mir den whisper, dass sie bitte in dem Moment, dass die Tanks sich in der Mitte treffen, einmal bitte ne Saat reinknallen und mit Feuerregen runterspülen. Machen das 3 Hexer liegen die Mobs spätestens nach dem 2ten Tick Feuerregen und der Saatexplosion und liegen im Kreis um die Tanks, ohne dabei Aggro gezogen zu haben. Das hat dann nix mit Genitalmeter pushen zu tun, sondern mit der Tatsache, die Viecher noch schneller im Dreck zu haben und damit schneller an Onyxia zu sein. Aber klar, wenn man da nen Hexer mit 10k dps sieht (ich nicht) das man erstmal nen Schock kriegt, weil das einfach über die Wellenlänge eines selbst geht. Da muss einfach was nicht stimmen...achja, er hatte bestimmt kein Movement. Hier schrieb jemand etwas sehr "Raid-Weises": Es zählt nicht ständig auf Achse zu sein, sondern mit minimalem Movement am Leben zu bleiben um als DDler den maximalen DMG zu erreichen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Treni (24. Dezember 2009)

und dann erst die nixkönnenenden tanks und diese schlafmützen von heilern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shinoz (24. Dezember 2009)

evtl. liegt es auch daran, dass ihr nur "dumme" (halte ich nicht sonderlich für angebracht) DD´s findet, weil im Raid 60-70% DD´sind und man als Tank/heiler nicht viel falsch machen kann.
Möchte jetzt nicht die Tanks o. Heiler in dreck ziehen. 

ok, ich war früher selbst tank zu naxx und anfang ulduar zeiten, sicher das ist nicht mit heute in dem harcore encounter icc *lol* zu vergleichen aber das einzigste was ich dort machen musste war aufn Boss holzen und ihn mal 10m weiter ziehen oder aus dem lavabrodel kram rausgehen.
Da es mir zu langweilig wurde habe ich mich als DD im Raid angemeldet und es ist im vergleich zu Heiler o. Tank anspruchsvoller.
ein kleines Beispiel:

Heiler - heilt - Tank u. DD´s
Tank - zieht den Boss einbisschen und holzt rauf
DD - muss target wechseln mitten während des kampfes weit weglaufen oder mit debuffs ausm raid rennen, während ordentlichem dps fahrens aufpassen das er nirgendwo drinsteht als mage/shami ect kiten oder adds cc´n. Und so weiter und so fort.

Damit wollte ich nun nicht die priorität eines heiler oder tanks in frage stellen sondern nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es viele Dinge gibt die man falsch machen kann als DD und so mal Fehler passieren die dann natürlich relevant sind und evlt zum wipe führen.

Und dazu kommt noch...ich habe das Gefühl, dass viele WoW-Spieler einfach es nicht mehr gewohnt sind zu wipen. Die Leute die sich noch an Illidan erinnern, wissn was ich meine.
Meine komplette Gilde hat so laut ins mikro gebrüllt nachdem er lag...heute: oh, schön hoffe, der droppt was gutes.

...früher bei teron saß ich 3 stunden an diesem kleinen scheiß minispiel um es perfekt zu können, während andere reingegangen sind mit der einstellung" komme bestimmt nicht als geist dran" und haben uns gewiped.

Und mit dem letzteren Beispiel wollte ich zeigen, dass manche DD´s wirklich nur kacknoobs sind die sich durch den kompletten Content ziehen ohne etwas zu machen.

Somit gibts es 2 Seiten...es ist einfach so es gibt manchmal DD´s die nichts können... aber es gibt auch DD´s (undzwar viele davon) die es drauf haben die perfektes Movement ect haben.
Somit ist es falsch zusagen "Großteil der DDs einfach nur dumm ?" !

mfg


----------



## Genomchen (24. Dezember 2009)

@Treni
...ja, und wenn dann erstnoch die Serverlaggs dazu kommen und man keine Instanz mehr betreten kann und es Mittwochs ist weil die Server down sind und in dalaran die latenz hochgeht und vor süderstade wieder geganked wird......

@Shinoz
So und nicht anders ists. Kann dem nichts hinzufügen. Und das BT Spiel kenn ich auch noch xD habe damals sogar ne Abmahnung während meiner Ausbildung bekommen, weil dabei erwischt wurde. Haben drei IDs gebraucht bis der lag. Dazwischen natürlich jede Möglichkeit genutzt um dieses Kack-Minigame zu meistern. Man und als Illidan fiel und für mich damals noch geiler Archimond, war das Gebrüll eines Schlachtrufs gleichzustellen. Naja und ich habe bei unserem Firstkill Archi direkt den t6 Helm erhalten. Das waren noch Zeiten *träum*


----------



## Blackdevil1708 (24. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich bin auch einer von denen die ALLE rollen kennen, Heal,Tank,DD(Nah und Fernkanpf), aber ich muß den leuten recht geben die sich fragen, sind die meisten DDs zu däppert in der Hirse.
War vorhin mit meinem Tank inner Ini, will 4 Mobspullen, die letzten beiden standen ein stück weg, na, ihr glaubt ja nich das ich mit den ersten 2en da angekommen bin^^, weil da macht es ja KLICK, oh Tank läuft. oh schaden machen, naja ich habe mich an sowas gewöhnt.Ich laße einfach die anderen dann tanken, wennse dann draufgehn, pech eben, selber schuld.
Oder was ich auch oft erleben, denke, wieso hat der melee aggro, stehn doch alle inner weihe, och der haut ja alleine auf nen anderen mop rum.
Danke Blizz, das du jedem Volls.... T9 gibst.
Irgendwer schriebe was wegen Ulduar und nich dringewesen, das die anderen aber trotzdem mit mit PD(o)K Zeugs rumliefen. Er hat recht, die kennen doch gar nichts, PDK und Co. rein und 30-45 min später raus.Die meisten wissen doch gar nich was taktik is.
Naja, das nächste addon kommt, also schaut dann ma schön in eueren Briefkasten, da liegt dann Full Txxxx und 10000 Marken von Schlagmichtot drin.


----------



## Metadron72 (24. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> wichtig ist doch das die Person schon mal in der Instanz war und den Erfolg hat, diese auch gemeistert zu haben. Und achtet darauf, ob der Erfolg vor kurzem (heisst, dass er evtl nicht viel Erfahrung hat) war oder lange zurück war (kann ein alter Veteran sein). Hat er die Ini noch icht gecleart, dann lasst euch den Clearerfolg der Ini eine Stufe darunter zeigen. Passt das alles, dann nochmal kurz über die Sockel und Entchants fliegen und die Sache passt.



und genau das sagt ebenfalls mal genau gar nix aus !

person a. ein guter spieler mit gutem equip aber pech mit den random gruppen bei anub > kein erfolg aber guter char
person b. ein grottiger spieler mit grottigem gear (der sogar 90% der id tot sein kann) aber glück mit ner random pdk gruppe bei anub > erfolg aber mieser char

genau wegen diesem dämlichen denken wollte ne ganze zeit keiner meinen mage twink zu beginn pdk (mein main hatte pdok clear).
einfach weil die gruppen die ich hatte jedesmal bei anub versagt hatten und deshalb kein erfolg vorhanden war. 

item lvl237 und in den meisten 10ern auf platz 1 oder 2 mit dem mage (also dam+equip war schon da)
wenn ich die gruppen für pdk mittlerweile baue achte ich auf equip und sockel+vz aber gaaaanz sicher nicht auf den erfolg


----------



## Genomchen (24. Dezember 2009)

Blackdevil ich musste lachen, als ich deinen Post gelesen hab. Also, du hasz zwei Möglichkeiten in unserem "bescheidenen" Content:
1. Variante: Du gehst den Strom mit und machst, was alle machen: pdk und icc, etwas anderes gibt es nämlich im Fluss der Masse nicht. oder
2. Variante: Du schöpfst das Repertoire an Raids aus, die da sind und kannst somit deine eigenen Gruppen ausmachen, in denen du den Leuten nichtnur pdk und icc zu herzen bringst, sondern ihnen auch mal ulduar oder maly taktiken zeigst.
Die Sache ist, dass die Leute, die pdk übersprungen haben, dies getan haben, weil sie mit dem Strom fliessen und da gibts numal kein Ulduar.
Es gibt ein gutes Sprichwort und hier passen: Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.

Metadron, du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich konnte in einem schlichten Post ja ned bis ins Detail schreiben, wie ich das nun haargenau mach. Ich seh mir den Char schon genauer an, guck nach, wieviel Bosse er schon in ner jeweiligen Ini down hat, ob er zB schonmal Maly gelet hat, zeigt mir dass er sich bewegen kann und solche Sachen. Klar, ich werde nicht sagen "Nö, du kumms hier nisch röin" nur weil er Anub ned down hat, aber die anderen alle gekillt hat. Gerade Leute wie dich würde ich mitnehmen, da ich denke das du dich unter anderen vernünftig artikulieren kannst, was bei mir auch noch eine GROSSE Rolle spielt. Und auf das Equip zu achten ist beim heutigen lila-Supermarkt total null Aussagekräftig. Als erfahrener raider (von BC bis jetzt alles ausser SW clear) kann ich sagen, es sagt mir viel mehr aus, gewisse Erfolge und Erfahrungen der Spieler abzufragen, als aufs Equipment zu achten, dass is zweitrangig.


----------



## Celestia (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann den Frust des TE verstehen. Es gibt viele Spieler die WOW nur nebenbeispielen und oft trotzdem mit in Raids sind weil:

- die Raidgruppe zu wenig Leute hat und lieber nen schlechten Spieler als keinen mit nimmt
- Randoms die oft eigentlich max. 5er Instanzen Spieler aber über Random gebrülle in den Gruppenchannels sich so etwas auch mal ansehen wollen obwohl sie keine Ahnung von effektivem Raiden haben.
- Bei deiner speziellen Problematik muss man oft auch bedenken, dass es Sinn macht und wichtig ist die Richtigen Klassen für so etwas zu wählen. Warum sollen Nahkampfklassen dauernd hin und her rennen (da geht eine ganze menge Schaden verloren) wenn dort einige Range DDs vorhanden sind die dies erledigen können.

Man sollte alles immer in einem richtigen Verhältnis darstellen und auch berücksichtigen wie bestimmte Konstellationen in den Gruppen sind. Selten hat man bei einer teils Random gruppe "perfekte" Zusammensetzungen. Das funktioniert schon selten bei reinen Gildenraids.

Zudem gibt es insgesamt einfach zu viele die in WOW einfach nur Zeit verbringen und sich nicht wirklich Gedanken über Bosstaktiken - Optimierung der eigenen Leistung oder ähnliches machen. Dann gibt es auch noch die andere Seite die immer nen dicken macht und im Forum gegen die schlechteren wettert obwohl sie vielleicht selbst mal genauso kleine Anfänger gewesen sind und nur durch viel Raiden und viele eigene Fehler bei vielen verschiedenen Raidgruppen gescheitert sind, aber inzwischen ganz passabel spielen (trotzdem aber denken sie wären DER PROGAMER in WOW überhaupt)

Mein Tip und Kommentar dazu - einfach mal entspannt sein und wenn man selbst doch ach so gut ist einfach das nächste mal nur mit leuten rein gehen die man kennt, wo man weis, dass sie gut sind oder es sein lassen.

Gute Gruppen mit guten Raidern finden sich immer schwerer. Vor allem Gruppen bei denen alle gleiche interessen haben. die meisten wollen eh nur schnellstmöglich das beste Equip für sich selbst und wenn sie es wo anders schneller bekommen sind sie weg. Dadurch werden viele ganz gute Raidgruppen zerstört in denen evtl. mal sehr viel potential gesteckt hat.

Auf dauer gibt es auf den meisten Servern 2-3 Gute Raidgruppen der rest ist eh nur davon abhängig vorgefertigte Bosstaktiken zu lesen und auszuführen. Aber keiner bedankt sich bei den Gilden die bereits auf den Testservern die Taktiken erarbeitet haben und der Community zur Verfügung stellen. Mein Dank hiermit an die TopGilden in WOW - ohne euch wäre es nicht möglich für Normalsterbliche gescheit zu raiden.


----------



## Velias (24. Dezember 2009)

Es ist doch totaler blödsinn das am DD festzumachen. 

Ja es gibt Spieler mit gutem und mit scheiss Equip. 
Ja es gibt Spieler mit skill und ohne.
Ja es gibt Spieler die jede Ini und Boss auswendig kennen und welche die das nicht tun.
Ja es gibt Spieler die eine schnelle auffassungsgabe haben und welche bei denen der Groschen erst beim 5. mal fällt.

Das macht sich nicht an der Klasse fest und auch nicht an der Auslegung. Es gibt genauso meise Tanks und Heiler wie DD nur mit dem Unterschied das es x-mal mehr DDs gibt als Tanks und Heiler - folglich auch ne höhere lowskill quote.

Aber letztendlich scheiss egal, da kommt man eh auf keinen nenner denn es gibt Spieler die spielen als ging es um ihr Leben, andere die sich nur mit anderen messen müssen und wieder andere dies nur aus Spass spielen. Letztendlich zwingt keiner jemanden mit Leuten loszuziehen die nicht ins eigene Schema passen. Wer Random geht der muss halt auch nen guten Gedultsfaden, Verständnis und Flexibilität haben. Wer das nicht hat sollte sich seine Mitstreiter einfach besser aussuchen.

Ich bin Katze, habe selbstgeschätzt mittelmäßige skills, mittelmässiges Fachwissen und bin einer der Gruppe Extrem Klicker, weil ich seit alten Doom1 Zeiten nur mit Pfeiltasten spiele und mich nie an WASD gewöhnen wollte/konnte. Ich sach mal so, ich könnt vielleicht effizienter sein, aber ich komm eigentlich gut klar und mir fällt es nicht schwer ne Anweisung zu befolgen.

In dem Sinne sei gesagt, es wird wie immer viel zu viel über einen Kamm gescheert.
Leben und leben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (24. Dezember 2009)

ChrisRude schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt einfach daran, dass diejenigen einfach nur auf Recount starren um
> ja auf Platz 1 bei den DPS zu stehen!
> 
> Soll ja vorkommen, dass es Leute gibt die sich in WoW
> ein wenig Selbsbewusstaein holen muessen!




huhu,
ich hab mal wieder auf buffed rumgestöbert, und auf der Startseite dieses Thema hier entdeckt. Da ich auch ehemaliger Schurkenspieler bin (habe bis incl. bc gespielt) melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort um das evtl. zu erklären.

1. Recount und dps
Spielen wohl eine elementare Rolle. Denn jeder dd muss top-dmg machen, bei nem Mobswich, geht bei fast jeder Klasse enorm Schaden verloren, da jeder DD ersetztbar ist gibts also bei zu wenig dmg schnell mal -dkp oder gar nen raidkick. Also hat das eher weniger mit "selbstbewusstaein" zu tun.

2. Repkosten sparen
Es gibt nämlich nicht nur "Trottel" unter den dd sondern auch unter den Heilern und Tanks. (nur kann mans denen nich sagen, denn sonst verlassen sie den Raid und man kommt garnichmehr voran)
So kommt es doch des häufigeren vor, dass Tanks die Aggro nach nem Mobswich nich aufgebaut bekommen, ergo jeder dd der mehr als 1sec auf den mob haut aggro fängt und stirbt. Oft ist es dann sogar noch so das der Tank denkt, "wenn du mich nich antanken lässt stirbst du halt, lol" (totale egoismus ich hab kein Plan vom Spiel einstellung).So im Schnitt konnte man in BC sagen: Jeder Tank der nach 3sec nich die Aggro hält ist nicht gut.
Bevor man also an aggro stirbt, kloppt man halt weiter auf den vorherigen mob drauf.
Zudem gibts mobs die Flächenschaden machen, sind die Heiler totale kackbratzen bekommen sies nich auf die Reihe auch die dds zu heilen, ergo noch ein Grund nicht auf das andere Target zu switchen.

3. Falsche bzw. Irritierende Zeichen
Es kann vorkommen, dass es in Raids eine Zeichenaufteilung gibt, wie z.b. totenkopf first danach kreuz, danach bla. Grün und pink sleep n sheep blau eisfalle usw. Sind die Zeichen nicht oder evtl falsch gesetzt bringt oft auch eine Ansage im ts nix mehr, denn 1. Das Gehirn gewöhnt sich stark an die Zeichen.(Selbst jeztt kenne ich noch ungefähr die von unserem Raid) Bei Mages und Jägern, Hexern ist das sogar noch elementarer. Wir hatten schonmal einen FDS raid bei dem ein Ziel als "Sheep" markiert war. Unser Mage hat einfach Xmal versucht es zu sheepen bevor im ts kam: " habt ihr die Zeichen falsch gesetzt mein Ziel ist sheepimmun" *wipe*. Ist halt einfach so. Außerdem sollte es einen Raidleiter geben der die Ansagen macht, oft wird auch einfach quer durch gelabert und man weiß garnich welches Target als nächstes.

4. Menschliches Versagen
Tja was soll ich dazu sagen, ja es kommt vor. Allerdings wohl bei jeder Klasse gleich. D.h. es gibt gleich viele Pala iddis wie Schurken iddis oder Priester iddis. Nur ist es so das es Prozentual gesehen mehr Schurken gibt also gibt es auch zahlenmäßig mehr Schurken iddis. Prozentmäßig gesehen sinds aber genau gleichviele iddis wie Priester oder Dudus.

Gruß und schöne "Festtage"
da gibts doch sicher son event ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sbiegen (24. Dezember 2009)

> Sbiegen
> 
> Ausser  "ja ne passt schon", "ja ne macht ihr schon" und "....." habe ich  deinem Post nicht viel entnehmen können. Reg dich ab, einfach mal  Whhuuussaaaaa.
> a) dein Equipstand von - ich geh mal davon aus, dass  du damit deinen Gearscore meinst - 4800 ist doch völlig okay, das  dürfte in etwa t9 entsprechen. Hat es evtl mit deinem Verhalten oder  deinem Schreibstil zu tun, dass du nicht mitgenommen wirst. Wenn mich  einer a la ".....ja ne...macht ihr schon..oO....HALLOO....wie wärs  mal..." anschreibt dann nehm ich den auch ned mit.
> ...



Also wenn ich jemand anwhisper, dann so " kann ich mitkommen?" oder "darf ich mit?" so spreche ich leute an, und nicht ja ne is klar, das hab ich nur hier geschrieben.

Und ja ich finde mein Char mit 4800 gear auch okay, aber es langt den anderen nicht, und ich würde auch mal gern icc gehen, um ruf zufarmen oder marken, aber mich nimmt man nie mit, weil ich noch kein erfolg bei icc hab, hab nur das Luftschiff erledigt, dafür war ich gut genug^^..........so ich bin auch in eine gilde, seit gestern, die angeblich raiden gehen will icc und pdk, aber die gehen immer alleine, und da sind dann sogar welche bei, die weniger gearscore haben als ich, und wenn ich dann frag, warum ich nicht mit kann, dann heisst es naja wir waren schon drin, bevor du kamst.........ich will ja nicht alles aufeinmal haben, aber mal nen bißchen mal ist doch okay, aber entweder stimmt das gear nicht oder die dps..........ich will doch nur sone blöde trophäe des kreuzzuges, mehr will ich doch nicht, dann könnt ich mir schon mal ein besseres teil kaufen................war zwar schon dreimal pdk, aber wenn dann würfel ich ne 2, hahaha.......ist das pech oder???.......und dann kann man ja nicht mehr rein, wegen id.........scheiss id 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (24. Dezember 2009)

LOL!!!

ich lese hier den Thread, denk mir nichts dabei geh mit meinem warri tank erstma friedhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo, schon ne Grp gefunden, nice, denk ich mir...
Am anfang fängt es schon an, der Mage pullt die ersten trash mobs am anfang... denk ich mir noch nix dabei...
Und auf einmal fängt das verrückte Kind an den GANZEN nächsten Raum zu pullen incl. Boss o0
Da habe ich mir gedacht schluss mit lustig den mage hauste ma an.

Hab ihn gefragt wer hier der tank is, sagte er ich wäre tank. Ja dann lass mich doch tanken!!
Dann schreit der Heal nach mehr pull... Dachte ich mir, gut, gib dem Affen Zucker.
Pull ich alles bis zum Brunnen, der heal kommt zu spät > Wipe...

ich konnte die Dummheit der Gruppe erst net fassen, hab sogar nach geguckt ob sie vom selben Realm sind und jetzt ne Runde die Tanks verarschen wollen, aber nein o0


----------



## monthy (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe Jahre lang Mage gespielt. Bis Ende BC war das auch noch eine kleine Herausforderung. Seit Wrath allerdings ist DD sein so stupide in den normalen Instanzen, dass man sein Gehirn irgend wann automatisch abstellt. 

Tank pullt, Gruppe wird mit AOE down gezergt. Nächste Gruppe. Alle 5 Gruppen mal wieder Mana nachtanken. Boss auch in den meisten Gruppen dauerfeuer auf den Boss bis dieser down ist. Fertig. Ausnahmen sind Nexus der Portalboss und vielleicht Anub. Bei den meisten anderen klappt das ganze sogar sehr gut. Wenn der Heiler hinterher kommt. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass man immer wieder auf solche Idoten trifft, wie Ihr sie beschrieben habt.+


Mfg


----------



## scheffl (24. Dezember 2009)

fakt is das man nich alle ddler über einen kamm scheren kann es gibt richtig imba leute die ihre kalsse spielen können skill besitzen und es gibt die die nix können ausser dmg und das immer auf den falschen mob gründsätzlich muss man sagen das thema kann man bis ins unentliche weiterführen man kommt auf kein ende

leute das is nur ein spiel nehmt das nicht zu ernst es soll spass machen


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hau drauf weil ich dann mehr Schaden mache... ich bin zu faul zum switchen.


----------



## Metadron72 (24. Dezember 2009)

@genomchen

ah, alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nen gewisses equip braucht man ja schon aber wichtig ist halt auch das richtige zu tun.
man muss ja nichmal guides gelesen haben, es würde vollkommen reichen wenn mir wirklich mal der ganze raid zuhören würde und noch besser, es auch dann so machen würde wie angesagt.

focus ziele, cc, ruppten usw. das schlimme ist ja das selbst sowas meist nicht beachtet wird. in meinen fällen lag es selten am equip sondern echt eher daran das die leute einfach nicht zuhören und jeder "irgendwas" macht. wenn dann halt nicht x leute überquipped sind wiped man halt



DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Ich hau drauf weil ich dann mehr Schaden mache... ich bin zu faul zum switchen.



ich geh nu einfach mal davon aus, das es ironisch gemeint war ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (24. Dezember 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wieso ist es traurig, dass man Ulduar ausläßt, um gleich nach PdK/PdoK zu gehen?
> Das Einzige, was hier traurig ist, ist der Mimimi-Thread, wo anscheinend ein DD einem anderen was weggerollt hat und der leer Ausgegegangene weint und seinen Ärgerhier ausläßt.


vill um ein gewisses maß an basics zu erlernen weil alle die pdk gehen halten sich für über pros obwohl sie nicht mal aus einem feuer rauslafen können oder wie hier kein target wechseln können
das ist wirklich sehr traurig


----------



## monthy (24. Dezember 2009)

CC ist ja grade das Problem. Es wird in den normalen Instanzen absolut nicht mehr benötigt. Dann bring anschließend nem DD in Minuten bei wie CC funktioniert. Wenn es vorher nie angewandt wurde wird er das auch so schnell nicht raffen.

Leider ist das der Weg von Blizzard. Aber vielleicht ist ja mit dem nächsten Addon CC auch wieder in normalen Instanzen pflicht. Ich fände das geil. Endlich wieder arbeit.

Mfg


----------



## bruderelfe (24. Dezember 2009)

Bin selbst dd, auch wenn ich euch teilweise verstehen kann, wünschte ich mir teilweise eine andere ansprache! 
Ok vor ein paar tagen naax 25er gewesen, da das problem das sich im laufe des ersten viertels pinnenviertel rausstellte das die hjälfte naax garnet kannte, dauer wipe ole, das lustige weder im ts noch im schlachtzugchat hörtze einer zu!
das finde ich als fern dd selbst sch.. aber meine güte es ist ein spiel!


----------



## Malt (24. Dezember 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> 4. Menschliches Versagen
> Tja was soll ich dazu sagen, ja es kommt vor. Allerdings wohl bei jeder Klasse gleich. D.h. es gibt gleich viele Pala iddis wie Schurken iddis oder Priester iddis. Nur ist es so das es Prozentual gesehen mehr Schurken gibt also gibt es auch zahlenmäßig mehr Schurken iddis. Prozentmäßig gesehen sinds aber genau gleichviele iddis wie Priester oder Dudus.
> ähm .. öh ... hmmmm
> 
> ...




verwirr uns nicht so , entweder gibt es nun prozentual mehr schurken oder es sind alle gleich doof verteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schöne Feiertage euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Su-Si (24. Dezember 2009)

Aus meiner Sicht des Heilers gibt es ebenso hervorragende Beispiele für Tanks, die sich nicht "überdurchschnittlich intelligent" benehmen. Vielleicht sollte ich mal den Thread "Großteil der Tanks dumm?" verfassen, wenn mir mal wieder so einer über den Weg läuft Ich finde den Schluß (der als Frage formuliert ist) so nicht zulässig.

Ich habe grundsätzlich Verständnis für dd, die vor allem auf die dps achten, denn alleine (wenn das auch falsch ist) daran werden sie gemessen. Tank soll aggro halten (ja, auch heir gibt es noch Argumente, die einen guten, von einem schlechten Tank trennen), der Heiler soll am leben halten und der dd soll schaden machen und ja, zwar möglichst viel., sonst riskiert der Arme auch wieder Flames
Solange daher nicht echte Fehler passieren, wie falsches oder fehlendes Movement, Bomben, bevor der Tank überhaupt am Mob ist oder was weiss ich, finde ich, dass man sich es ein wenig einfach macht, auf den dd herumzuhacken. Ich denke schon, dass das zT auch daher kommt, dass die dd am austauschbarsten sind, weil es einfach am meisten gibt. Nebenbei hat eine GRuppe einen Tank einen Heiler und 3 DD (in 5er Inis). Die Chance, dass ein dd negativ auffällt muss daher zwangsläufig 3:1 höher sein, als beim Heiler oder Tank^^ Hängen bleibt dann im Zweifel wieder nur, dass "die dd" wieder Unsinn gemacht haben.

Genau wie bei Tanks und Heilern gibt es gute und schlechte dd, den Prozentsatz (auch im Vergleich eben zu Tanks oder Heilern) würde ich mir nicht anmassen zu kennen oder schätzen zu können.

Ich gebe außerdem zu bedenken, dass die dd, die in 5er Inis nur noch bomben, dies im Bewusstsein tun, dass das nahezu ungefährlich geworden ist. Kommt de rMob halt zu ihm, der Heiler kann auch einen Magier oben halten, nebenbei fallen aus der Reihe fallende Mobs sehr schnell. Da das Ganze ungefährlicher geworden ist, ist zumindest hier doch klar, worauf dann der Fokus gelegt wird.

Wie gesagt, es gibt unheimlich blöde Tanks, je weiter es nach oben geht, desto weniger, aber immer wieder anzutreffen. Tanks sind dazu am beratungsresistentesten. Sagst du ihnen IRGENDWAS, egal wie berechtigt oder sogar nötig zu erwähnen, kommt hier besonders gerne die direkte Rückfrage, ob man lieber einen neuen suchen will (im Bewusstsein, dass das halt nicht so einfahc ist, wie bei dd). So werden die auch net besser...

dd...tank...heiler...alles spieler - gibt halt gute und schlechte. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt trage ich die schlechten mit. Darüber hinaus suche ich mir eine neue GRuppe/Raid. Das Risiko bei Randomgruppen, an Vollpfosten zu geraten, besteht nun mal, das weiss man vorher

Da ich nicht ganz sicher bin, dass ich hier beim Thema bleibe, höre ich auf und wünsche

frohe Weihnachten!

Su-Si


----------



## Lhunaia (24. Dezember 2009)

Rikayne schrieb:


> Ich schätze es würde einigen DDs leichter fallen die targets zu switchen und so im DMG meter zu fallen wenn einige andere Spieler mal von ihrer DPS geilheit runterkommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bravo!!!!


Und einige vergessen auch, dass sie mal irgendwann angefangen haben.

Und zu den Bosserklärungen: Man traut sich oft nicht zu fragen weil der Tank wie ein Affe durch die Ini rennt und man hat grad mal Zeit  hat(oder auch nicht) Mana zu reggen aber nicht zu schreiben.


----------



## Messerset (24. Dezember 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Da ich auch ehemaliger Schurkenspieler bin (habe bis incl. bc gespielt) melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort um das evtl. zu erklären.


Vielleicht bist dann aber jetzt doch nicht soooooo qualifiziert, wenn du seit bc keinen DD mehr gespielt hast.



RogueS schrieb:


> 1. Recount und dps
> Spielen wohl eine elementare Rolle. Denn jeder dd muss top-dmg machen, bei nem Mobswich, geht bei fast jeder Klasse enorm Schaden verloren, da jeder DD ersetztbar ist gibts also bei zu wenig dmg schnell mal -dkp oder gar nen raidkick. Also hat das eher weniger mit "selbstbewusstaein" zu tun.


Das ist ja wohl mit Abstand das dümmste Argument, dass ich in dieser Diskussion gehört habe. Man wird ausgetauscht, wenn man sich nicht an Ansagen hält, nicht weil man soundso viel DPS fährt. Außer vielleicht, der betreffende DD liegt vom Schaden her unter dem Tank. Das liegt dann aber auch nicht am Wechseln des Ziels.


----------



## HordeCrusher (24. Dezember 2009)

Heult nicht über die DD rum... Die fallen nur auf weil es prozentual einfach mehr sind. Heiler und Tanks sind genau so "dumm", "gehirnverbrannt" und noch ein paar Begriffe die ich hier aufgeschnappt hab. Und ich möchte wetten, dass manche von diesen "dummen" Heilern und Tanks auch hier was geschrieben hat.
Also spart euch die Fehlersuche, WoW-Spieler sind alle gleich "dumm". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charlees (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja *ALLE *DD sind hirntote Idioten die nichts können außer soviel dps wie möglich zu fahren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverSeb (24. Dezember 2009)

Im Grunde ist jeder selbst schuld das der DD´ler nicht wechselt. 

Warum???? 

Ganz einfach : 

es zählen doch Heute nicht mehr das können und die Taktik nein es geht um DPS Fuc---ing DPS.
Wenn ich schon gefragt werde wieviel DPS machst du, sage ich ne kein Bock auf deine Gruppe...

So dumm es auch klingt Targetwechesl = Zeit und DPS verlust..
In Zeiten von Recount und der Gleichen werden immer weniger sich für richtiges Spielen entscheiden sondern: ICH WILL DIE 1 Sein uuuuuu verhalten...

Man wird nicht mehr nach dem können und wissen beurteilt und mitgenommen sondern nur wegen den DPS..

Ach und nein ich bin ein Spieler der spielen kann und in 25ziger Raids unter den Top 8 DDs ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes Fest


----------



## Deanne (24. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt nicht nur dumme DDs, sondern auch unfähige Tanks und verschlafene Heiler. Wenn ein Spieler keinen Plan hat, kommt es nicht auf die Klasse an.

Ich spiele selbst nur DDs, habe Recount in den meisten Fällen aber deaktiviert. Ein toter DD macht keinen Schaden, also was soll es bringen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste zu nuken? Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man als DD sehr oft unter starkem Druck steht. Fährt man in den Augen des RLs nicht genug DPS, gibt es einen Raidkick. Switcht man nicht instant die Ziele, auch. Wie soll man sich also verhalten, wenn schon vor dem Raid gedroht wird, alle DDs unter 6.5k vom Loot auszuschliessen? Da kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn einige Angst kriegen und sich unkonzentriert verhalten.


----------



## Quovenja (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich denk, das die Relationen nicht stimmen. Von 20 DDs gibt es 10 die total versagen. Von 20 Tanks gibt es geschätzt auch so um die 9 bis 10 die alles verkacken... Gleiches Beispiel: "Heiler". Nur is die Chance auf schlechte DDs zu treffen viel größer weil es A: Mehr davon gibt B: Es viele gibt die sich:"eh auskennen wasse tun" und somit in unachtsame Routine fallen und C: Die Chance auf DDs in Inis zu treffen 3:1:1 ist.


----------



## Blutlos (24. Dezember 2009)

Vorweg: Zum Thema Raids kann ich wenig sagen, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung (ja, ich bin einer von denen, die auf so etwas wie Erfahrung bauen). Aber hier war ja auch von 5er Instanzen die Rede.

Ich bin Melee DD und ich verdamme Damagemeter nicht - sie helfen mir, mich einzuschätzen. Mir ist aber auch klar, dass gerade der dps, insbesondere in Instanzen, völlig situationsabhängig ist und extremen Schwankungen unterworfen ist: 
Große Mobgruppen + AE Tank + Tank&Spank Bosse + andere DDs machen viel Schaden (mobs sterben schnell) = Viel dps
Kleine Mobgruppen + Singletarget Tank + viel Herumgelaufe + andere DDs machen wenig Schaden (mobs leben länger) = Wenig dps
Gut, ich bin Melee, ich kann es mir schlicht seltener erlauben einfach stumpf herumzustehen, das ist auch in Ordnung. 

Aber ich vertue mir nichts dabei im Notfall ausgerissene Mobs vom Heiler zum Tank zurückzuspotten, Castermobs zu CCen, dem Tank eine Notheilung (Handauflegen) reinzudrücken, oder auch mal auf AE Schaden (Weihe, SoC, Sturm) zu verzichten, wenn nötig. Wenn mein dps dadurch sinkt, ist mir das so etwas von egal, wenn es der Gruppe hilft. Ja, ich habe durchaus Spaß daran, möglichst hohe Zahlen aufblinken zu sehen, aber ich muss nicht zwangsweise "roxx0rn" und ich muss nicht durch die Inze "rushen" noch bevor der 15 Minuten Timer abgelaufen ist. Es ist ein Gruppenspiel, keine Solovorstellung. Und es interessiert mich auch nicht die Bohne, wenn andere Spieler das nicht so sehen oder verstehen. 

Aber es gibt hier Extreme, die über das akzeptable Maß hinausgehen. Der Jäger, der in Gundrak hc mit seinem Schadensoutput hinter dem Heiler steht (ein Beastmaster mit einem sehr schönen Pet, welches man ausgiebig bewundern konnte, weil es durchgehend ruhig und entspannt neben ihm stand) ist genauso albern wie der Magier, dessen Instantpyros noch vor dem Tank bei den mobs einschlagen (und dessen dps abschließend im dreistelligen Bereich lag - man macht nun einmal eher wenig Schaden, wenn man die meiste Zeit im Eisblock oder als Leiche verbringt, weil der Heiler irgendwann keinen Bock hat).
Wobei anzumerken ist, dass selbst dies kein Problem darstellt, wenn der Rest der Gruppe weiß, was er tut.


----------



## Éothain (24. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt aber auch eine kehrseite der Medaille. Gestern z.B. war ich mit meiner Hexe in AK10. Brunnen aufgestellt und dem Baum nen SS gegeben. (Und ich verteile Grundsätzlich SS sogar in Low Inis. Schon weil es manchmal das Laufen spart.)  Da sagt der Baum, dass er SS nicht braucht weil er eh nie sterben würde. Also auf zum ersten Boss, alle aufgestellt, Tank stürmt drauf los. Auf Omen geschaut und ordentlich antanken lassen. (So soll es ja sein. Soll ja kein gemecker geben im Randomraid weil der DD ja nur "zeigen will was er kann".) Angefangen damage zu machen und nach kurzer Zeit sagt mein Omen *"Hey du, mach mal langsam, du hast gleich die AGgro.... oO"*  Also Seele brechen und weiter. Doch n ach kurzer Zeit das selbe Problem wieder. Und ? CD auf Seele brechen. Also Stop Casting. Zwischendurch natürlich auch mal Damage bekommen. Aber heal gab es net als ausgleich von dem Wunderbaum. (War wohl mit sich selbst beschäftigt weil er ja nie stirbt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat wohl meinen Lifeleech übersehen... ) Ende vom Lied, ein DD nach dem anderen verreckt und der Tank und der Heiler sagen die Gruppe wäre ja  voll der Mist und alles Noobs weil keiner richtig Schaden gemacht hat. Wie denn auch wenn der Tank die Aggro net hält und die DD´s nur 3k DpS fahren können ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Okay, hätte der heal gepasst, hätten die 5 Minuten bis zum Enrage auch mit dem Schaden gereicht den Boss zu legen. Aber Najaaaaa....
Da half nach 3 Whipes nur Gruppe verlassen und mit der verkorksten ID leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will damit sagen dass es nicht nur unfähige DD´s gibt, sondern auch viele Tanks und Heiler die nichts können.


MfG und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest allen


p.s.: Wenn der betreffende heiler oder tank das hier lesen von Ysera: *L2P Noob !!!*


----------



## Cradle01 (24. Dezember 2009)

SilverSeb schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist jeder selbst schuld das der DD´ler nicht wechselt.
> 
> Warum????
> 
> ...



Uiiii unter den ersten 8 aber gegen den DPS Wahn wettern.

Wenn ich euch richtig verstehe sind die DD nicht fähig das zu machen was sie sollen nur weil sie das machen was der Name sagt....Damage.

Ich denke mal es liegt net an Recount(ein Addon welches aber mehr kann als die DPS anzeigen,aber das nur am Rande) nein es liegt an den der da hinter sitzt und nicht jeder kann mit der Klasse spielen die er gewählt hat.Ich denke da an die verschieden Rota,die Zeit die man spielt und das Verstädnis der Spielmechanik zB.Es wird immer welche geben die sich für imba halten nur weil die Gilde/Freunde sie durch Ini xyz gezogen haben und nun im Edelzwirn am Brunnen in Dala rumoxydieren. 
Ich selber habe 2 Erwachsene und einen kleinen DD und mir gehts am Ars... vorbei wenn ich wegen irgendwas geflamt werde,hey ich bin nur ein Mensch und mache eben Fehler,aber als Dumm oder andere "nett" gemeinte Worte lasse ich mich nicht hinstellen.


----------



## Düstermond (24. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man in einem Random-Raid kein "hirnverbrannter DD" ist und das Target ordentlich wechselt und läuft und aufpasset und unterbricht und und und...., dann kommt nach 30min meistens ein "OLOLOLOLO, MAHST NUA 7k dpS, OLOLOLOLO - Úbèrdktódés makt aba 8k OLO!!!1" gefolgt von "Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt."

In einer Stammgruppe, wo jeder weiss, dass wenn man zum Purgen/Kicken/Kugeln sammeln eingeteilt ist, nicht so hohen Schaden fährt wie die, die nichts zu tun haben, sieht das ganze dann auch besser aus.


----------



## Talin78 (24. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wo sollen die DDs das Spielen denn auch lernen?
> 
> Beim Leveln sicher nicht,und in Instanzen wird ausschliesslich gebombt. Ich erlebe zum Beispiel immer öfter Jäger, die dem einzelnen Endboss Salve um Salve aufdrücken, bis er dann nach Stunden stirbt.
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Und auch einigen Vorpostern. Nur leider kommen solche lobenden Worte selten. Eher ein Recount post wo man dann nicht erster ist und sich die Leute oben im DPS Schwanzmeter toll fühlen. Aber dass man die grp gerettet hat, weil man evtl ne Eisfalle vor dem Heiler noch gepackt hat, nachdem dem Tank was ausgebüchst ist sieht dann keiner. Und ich spiele nicht nur DD. Hab auch 2 Heiler.
PS. Insbesondere das mit "Erfahrung" in zweiter  ID bringt mich auch immer zum grinsen.


----------



## Deadwool (24. Dezember 2009)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> tja was meine ich damit...  ihr kennt es sicher. Es gibt in WoW xx Bosse die es verlangen das man das Target switcht. Ob das Adds sind, Portale oder was weiß ich...
> 
> sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn es vorher im TS angesagt wird und dann auch noch während dessen Bosskampfes für Raidleitung und sogar DBM hilft einem mit " Wechsel Target "
> 
> trotzdem schafft es ein Großteil der DDs dumm wie Stroh zu sein, und einfach Stur weiter auf dem Bossmob zu bleiben ?


Es gab mal eine Zeit da kamen solche Spieler gar nicht erst rein in die Instanzen weil sie entweder keine feste Gruppe gefunden haben, das Equip nicht dazu hatten oder ganz einfach die Vorquest nicht schafften. Heute kann halt jeder Vollhorst raiden. Und dementsprechend steigt die Zahl der Untalentierten. Bedank dich bei der Money-Whore Blizzard.


----------



## Petu (24. Dezember 2009)

Solange es Tools gibt, die es erlauben den Schaden zu messen, wird das so bleiben.
Solange man für zu wenig DPS gekickt wird ( weil ja vielleicht mal öfters zwischendurch einen Mob "cc'ed" hat ), wird das so bleiben.


----------



## Phantomjäger (24. Dezember 2009)

Meine Theorie dazu ist eben das die DPS dieser Leute nur dann einigermassen gut ist wenn sie Stupide auf einen Mob hauen können bzw am besten die ganze Zeit bomben da sie es nur so schaffen auf 3,5 k dps zu kommen...

Meiner Meinung nach sind es eben diese Vollpfosten die dann mit Markenequipp in Dala stehen und nach Leuten für ICC 25 suchen mit Equip und Erfahrung und dann mit Angriffskraft auf der mainhand rumlaufen weil sie am skillen waren (als caster)

genau das sind die die dann eben einfach nur Stumpf sind Bewegungslegasteniker...
ja und genau das sind die die dann würfelglück haben aber was solls es is nur nen Spiel...

UNd ich flame garnatiert nciht weil irgendsoein Rnd mir was wegrollt...
is doch wurscht...

Leutz schaut auch mal auf eure mitspieler.... wenn der nicht nur aus markenequip besteht und sogar noch ehrliche dropps aus uldu und naxx hat dann gönnt es demjenigen doch auchmal nen schönes Item zu bekommen welches ihn dann auch für den weiteren Raid verbessert...

So far greetz und schöne Weihnachten


----------



## x123 (24. Dezember 2009)

dps &#8793; skill des spielers

discuss.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Dezember 2009)

Abermals Offtopic und beleidigende Einzeiler-Posts entfernt.


----------



## Tamîkus (24. Dezember 2009)

x123 schrieb:


> dps &#8793; skill des spielers
> 
> discuss.




dps = schwanz vergleiche der spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talin78 (24. Dezember 2009)

LEIDER!

Gruppenspiel gibts kaum noch.
Erinnere mich gern an die alte Zeit wo man gefühlte 1000 mal an einem Boss gewiped ist. Aber wenn er lag war es ein Erfolg. Gruppenaufstellung für Scrrenshot auf Gildenhompage inclusive.


----------



## Rainbringer (24. Dezember 2009)

oh man, hier überschlagen sich wieder mal die megaschlauen - erstens tritt das problem mit sicherheit nich nur bei dds auf, bei tanks würde ich sagen is das sogar überproportional groß, das es plätzchen sind, liegt vielleicht wie bei torhütern am singledasein. nur fällts da wegen der menge bei dds mehr auf. letztendlich stimmt die aussage zwar, aber am mimimimi erkennt man eigentlich,d as der te auch nich besser is. klärs mit den den leute wenn du mit denen rumrennst -oder leave einfach die grp, wenns sich nich ändert-, aber hier jammern ...naja.
aber die beste aussage is, das man an den erfolgen irgendwas erkennen kann, und das auch noch am besten. gehts noch? mich interessieren erfolge 0, ich werd mich hüten, mich für so nen erfolg irgendwo hin zu bewegen. ich hab auch nix dagegen, das jemand das macht und das gut findet. jedem das seine. aber erkennen kann man daran nix. so hab ich zB die alten erfolge alle nich angerechnet bekommen -inkl. sunwell- und hab jetzt nach naxx n halbes jahr pause gemacht, weil ich wotlk am anfang nich ausgehalten hab, soviele idioten und dazu noch n spiel vollkommen ohne anspruch. also nix uldua. rwenn ich jetzt nur 3500 punkte habe will da jemand ableiten ob ich spielen kann oder nich? 
das einzige was man davon vielleicht ableiten kann ist, das ich nich mitmache bei irgendwelchen schwanzvergleichen


----------



## SkyPalace (24. Dezember 2009)

jetzt echt alles gelesen hab ( thx für die 1,5h+ hätte ja sonst nix zu tun ;( )und nur  ... für meinen einen satz ne anmeldung rausgeschickt hab ^^

1. 4800 dps ... wenn du anner bosspuppe 4,8 k fährst nimmt dich jeder mit und des ohne weitere fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und genau dat is / sollte der gesuchte wert sein , bei rnd`s , ( zB für 25er icc ) weil du immer welche bei hast die weniger fahren und die müssen ausgeglichen werden, fakt
dazu kommt das selbst die 4,8 anner puppe 6,5+ fullb sich in jedem raid bei move wieder auf 5k runterschrauben, soll ich da 4+ raidb suchen um am ende 3 zu haben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leute die 6+ suchen selfb anner puppe haben keinen plan von nix, weil die nit gebraucht werden für nix und niemanden aber mit den anforderungen in den keller gehen sollte man auch nicht
einzusehen is aber auch des man sich rep-kosten sparen will ... wenn jeder wipe nun xx+ gold kostet kanns teuer werden, nich im 25er denn bis alle da sind nach x wipes sind auch mal schnell 3 stunden um und man hat weniger repkosten ^^

2. viele leute mit gear haben keine ahnung, weil sie nich 5 jahre spielen ? ahja
mir sind dann doch solche leute lieber die erst 1 monat spielen und mit ihrem autohit mehr dmg fahren als andere mit ihrer gesamten rota, und ohne mist ... ob der nu ulda und naxx war oder nich is mir doch total schnuppe ( komunikation und die hängt oft vom alter ab ;( is dat a und o )
zuhörn und ausführen ersparrt uns allen viel gold und wichtiger viel zeit, ich will nich in 40 min durch die pdok rennen oder in 52 durch icc, ich machs auch gerne in 41 und 53
und das is keine ironie
ich bin kein hardi abba wenn ich sehe was in meinem kalender jede woche so auf mich wartet, man hat auch noch nen real und keine lust 3-4 stunden inner inze rumzugammeln wegen wipes die auf fehlende dps hinweisen .... usw usw

3. regt euch mal alle nich so auf ... denn es könnte schlimmer kommen, nen rnd sz button, dat wär mal lustig
so lange ich nur mal einen wegen den frostis mit ner dps von knapp 800-1200 durch die hc ziehen muss is isset mir schnuppe, seh ich aber einen mit 600 dps und nem score von 150 oder so ... sry abba dem hau ich freundlich den satz an den kopf des er hier noch nix verloren hat und wenner pampig wird gibts noch vor der abwahl nen derberen satz hinterher, viele überschätzen sich nämlich sowas von ... und dat is nen viel grösseres problem als uns doofe dd`s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die neue rdn suche fördert doch die ganzen newbies und bei den ddlern erkennt man diese leider viel zu schnell, denn die haben vergleichspersonen dabei
wie willste nen heal einschätzen wenn nen wipe kommt ? wie den tank ? weil selbst die 5400 tank`s verlieren bei unserer dps mal aggro , geht garnich anders wenn da man 2-3mal 25k rein critten, isser jetzt nen noob oder doof ? dat sachst du ihm denn abba nich ich ^^

... im moment freu ich mich des die ref (rnd) wenigstens bissl anspruch hat und die 25 icc auch nit so ganz ohne is , wenn ich denn abba sehe wie oft rnd`s grp am ersten boss scheitern, ... wenn ich es ihnen auch nach 4 stunden "arbeit" fast schon gönne ... endlich mal die weekly zu packen
abba auch sie müssen lernen des man nicht alles geschenkt bekommt ... mit allen rnd`s mal mitleid hab sollte boss 2 für die marken im log stehen *lächel*

ps. rdn wegen on zeiten ... da schlaft ihr alle noch und wenn man x dps fährt is einem nur der heiler wichtig ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem sinne frohes fest und ärgert euch ma nich so viel über uns noobs, denn das sind wir alle irgendwann einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( spätestens im 4ten flügel ... lach )

mag sein des die dps überbewertet wird ... abba ohne genug davon läuft einfach garnix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schmunzel

viel zu weit weg vom thema grummel abba war doch nen mimimi thread nee ? ^^ es gibt viel zu viele die jammern statt zu klotzen


----------



## Hammersmith (24. Dezember 2009)

Oh mann  der Thread Titel alleine schon^^


ich spiele einen DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dazu noch einen DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wohl das allerletzte aufgrund mancher Threads in diesem Forum.


Habt euch ihr Imba Heiler und Imba Tanks schon mal gefragt was ihr ohne DD machen würdet?


----------



## Elrendel (24. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ich find das ganze echt lächerlich wie sich die Leute hier aufspielen ich kenn alle 3 Seiten und es ist nichts schwer (spiel halt zur zeit nur mehr DD weil ich mir keine Zeit mehr nehme mehrere Chrs zu spielen). Alle die Sagen DDs haben immer die einfachste Aufgabe naja ich sags mal so ob ich jetzt als DD 1 2 oder 3 drück oder als Tank ist schon komplett egal und bei den Heilern siehts auch nicht gerade sehr viel anders aus. 

Movement Krüppel gibts bei allen 3en und eine Frage noch am Rande warum wird nur mehr gebombt und sonst nix mehr? Weil man kein CC mehr braucht in dem Spiel obwohl ich der Meinung bin das hat vieles im Spiel früher ausgemacht (ja ich spiel seit Classic und raide seit Classic).

Ach ja und ich bin über den letzten Patch doch einigermaßen erfreut die Bosse sind wenigstens wieder ein wenig anspruchsvoller was sich Blizz bei Naxx und PDK gedacht hat (vermutlich die Masse bringt das Geld und nicht die Nerds) keine Ahnung.
(Ach ja ich bin mir bewusst das ich keine Hero Modes in den Schlachtzügen gemacht hab aber ich spiel das Spiel nur mehr zum Spass hab den ganzen ich muss Erster sein Blödsinn mit Ende Classic abgelegt Itementwertung BC sei Dank)

Mit diesen Worten habt euch wieder lieb und ja WoW ist auch nur ein Spiel


----------



## Braamséry (24. Dezember 2009)

Ein Großteil der DDs ist einfach dumm. 

Man braucht dazu eig nix weiter sagen.

Das liegt einfach am Spiel, heute ist es fast unnötig zu warten bis der Tank am Mob is, die Aggro hat er am ende trotzdem und ob ein Ziel is CC muss muss man auch net mehr fragen, das gibt es eig net mehr.

Früher wurde einem eingeflöst, dass man warten musste. Wenn beim zweiten ma net gewartet hat gabs nen Kick. Da es meist Gildenintern war konnte man das immer gut begründen ohne gleich geflamed zu werden.

Also HF mit WoW - Dem Drecksspiel des Jahres - weil Blizz es mit Wotlk verhaun hat....


----------



## Doenerman (24. Dezember 2009)

Ist weil jeder meint, wenn er Level 80 ist, das er der beste auf den Server ist !

Ist wirklich so,

jeder der die Level 80 hat, und ein blaues oder gar Lila Item hat, und wenn es nur der "Nasenpopler des Rotzenmöchns" ist,
,meint er wäre Unbesiegbar.

Das ist ein großes Prob in WoW, man hat einen 80'er, evtl sogar noch 1-2 gute Items an, aber ist unfähig seinen Char zu Spielen oder
zu beherreschen.

Und das können min. 50% der Leute nicht, wenn nicht sogar mehr !!!


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Dezember 2009)

ich denk mal das manche einfach etwas verwirrt sind im Kopf oder zB ein Freund der keine Ahnung hat spielt.


----------



## Blutlos (24. Dezember 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Alle die Sagen DDs haben immer die einfachste Aufgabe


Nein.
Ein DD hat es nicht am Einfachsten. Er kann es sich am Einfachsten _machen_.



> Habt euch ihr Imba Heiler und Imba Tanks schon mal gefragt was ihr ohne DD machen würdet?


Gegenfrage: Hast du dich schon einmal gefragt, warum die Enragetimer eingeführt wurden?


----------



## Exicoo (24. Dezember 2009)

switchen macht Dps-Verlust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten interessiert es nicht, wenn man switchen muss, ganz einfach.


----------



## BalianTorres (24. Dezember 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> das liegt daran das alle lowbob mit 232gear rumlaufen (3.3 sei dank) und es so einfach gar nicht auffällt das die Leute evtl. seit 2wochen 80 sind und nie Naxx Uldu und co. waren und so gar kein Plan von Raids haben.



Also hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass alle die schon Naxx, Ulduar und Co. geraidet haben, automatisch auch Ahnung von ihrer Klasse und der spielweise in einem Raid haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (24. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der DDs ist einfach dumm.
> 
> Man braucht dazu eig nix weiter sagen.
> 
> ...



als ob  alle tanks und heiler inteligenz bestien sind


----------



## KodiakderBär (24. Dezember 2009)

spiel am liebsten mit meinen verstärker schami und habe scho locker en halbes dutzend anderer verstärker schamis"ausgebildet" das wichtigste un auch schwerste was bei zubringen war war immer die zum denken zu trainiren sobald die angefangen haben zu denken merkte man das weil bei gleicher skillung und equip ihre dps um locker 1bis2k anstieg alles andere kamm im grunde recht automatisch find das dies das größte prob ist die leute können blind ohne denken ne klasse spielen aber sobald dann etas kommt was sie nicht mit ihrem 0 8 15 lösen können gibs großes geheul (fällt besonders immer wieda bei occu hero auf)
leider gibt es viele die mmh zu eitel sind tipps anznehmen oder meinen  eh alles zu wissen den schlisslich fahren sie ja 5k dps ignorieren aber das es bei 5teilen vom tier9,25 set locker 3k mehr drin sind
ich selbst hab mir inzwischen nen kleinen gewissen ruf in meiner 25iger gruppe erarbeitet das ich ein mitdenkender spieler bin der nich hitnerm berg bleibt wenn was scheiße läuft oder bockmisst ist auch wenn ich oft da übel mit welchen aneinander rassel^^


im zusammenschluss kann ich jedem der ärger mit solch "unintelligenten" dds probs hat versucht dennen intelligenz anzutrainiren ma kann nicht allen helfen aber jeder der lernt is später eine hilfe^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (24. Dezember 2009)

die schauen gebannt auf ihr recount um jeden preis am meisten schaden zu machen wenn man 2 sekunde pause macht is kein dmg da und dann macht man auch weniger schaden folglich wird auch omen nicht bechtet falls esüberhaupt installiert ist.

und die dd´ler kommen meist erst mit 60 wenns in die scherbenwelt geht... oder erst später in nordend in den geschmack von inis weil es schnellschnell gehen muss und dazwischen is nix mit ini erfahrung..meist nix wo sie lernen können wie man richtig spielt oder sich verhält da is man nur was und hat am meisten ahnung wenn man blau und oder lila ausgerüstet ist und jeder der "schlechter" ausestattet ist ist nen noob hat vin nix ne ahnung und kann nix.

und da man momentan so schnell wie nie an epische klamotten kommt durch pdc und normale hero inis wo es on mass marken gibt kann man an demjenigen nicht abschätzen ob er gut ist oder vor ner woche 80 geworden ist und sich rasant episch ausgerüstet hat in der gogogo schnell schnell durch die ini am besten beim betreten schon durch sein.

will zwar nicht wieder von damals war alles besser anfangen weil es ich mittlerweile auch schon nervt aber dakonnte man anhand der ausrüstung des trägers abschätzen war er gut hater erfahrung durch verschiedene inis hat er ein oder sogar mehrere epische gegenstände an.

man musste sich tatsächlich "früher" mehr anstrengen wenn man gute blaue ausrüstung haben wollte und wenn man voll blau ausgestattet war dann hatteman schon einiges an erfahrung gesammelt.

naja und das is der fehler den sie momentan machen mit dem addon zu schnell zuviele gutesachen den leuten hinterherwerfen.ist zwar schön und gut aber dann hatman das momentane verhältnis von mehr dmg mindestend 5k dp für heo inis gesucht gogogogo muss schneller gehen die ini sind schon 3 minuten hier drinnen.

da blizzard dieses verhalten unterstützt hat naja gehts so zu wie es momentan so is mit den leuten....so genug getippen :-)


----------



## Micro(welle) (24. Dezember 2009)

Hmm mich stört es einfach nur das diese Leute nicht dazu lernen.
Ich verlange von niemanden das er alles perfekt kann und vorallem sofort aber einfach mal ne langsame Steigerung wäre ganz nett.
Mich würde es ja einfach anpissen wenn ich immer der dumm bin aber is wahrscheinlich nur meine Ansicht.(Ein Psyhoanlaytiker würde sagen ich kann schlecht verlieren)


----------



## Stonewhip (24. Dezember 2009)

@ TE, mal im Ernst:

glaubst Du, es würde hier (genau wie im Spiel) auch nur eine dieser "Ego-DD" zugeben, dass ihm beim _boss bashing_ "einer abgeht", wenn sein DPS-Counter immer höher wächt, weil er das Ziel nicht wechselt ?? Womit sollte dieser denn nach dem Raid im /2er rumprotzen (vor allem bei RND-Raids) ??

Es ist wie die Frage: Was unterscheidet einen "Trucker" von einem "Berufskraftfahrer" ? - Der Berufskraftfahrer kann auch rückwärts fahren.

MfG und frohe Weihnachten..


----------



## Manoroc (24. Dezember 2009)

Creeb schrieb:


> Du kannst immer noch auf die Erfolge der Leute schauen das sagt evtl mehr aus als nur Gear.



lol und was is mit twinks? nur weil ein char kaum archivments hat hesit das ned das der spieler das alles noch ned kennt.......


----------



## Tamîkus (24. Dezember 2009)

Manoroc schrieb:


> lol und was is mit twinks? nur weil ein char kaum archivments hat hesit das ned das der spieler das alles noch ned kennt.......



/sign


----------



## Deanne (24. Dezember 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> als ob  alle tanks und heiler inteligenz bestien sind



Seh ich ähnlich. Vor 5 Minuten in ner Ini wieder einen Tank erlebt, der den Heiler nicht reggen lässt, 5 Gruppen zusammen pullt und dann motzend leavt. 
Wie ich bereits sagte, hat Idiotie nichts mit der Klassenrolle zu tun. Ich finde es ziemlich unverschämt, jeden DD als Deppen zu bezeichnen, nur weil einige sich so verhalten.


----------



## mens90 (24. Dezember 2009)

ich hab keine lust alles zu lesen, es gibt dds die ihre klasse und das gameplay beherrschen =skill
so isses bei healern und tanks auch.
wer dds nach dps bewertet, der is falsch davor.
wer diszi-heiler  nach hps bewertet genauso.

ich sehe ony 80er als skilltest:
wer in p1 oder p1 falsch steht, wird genuked;
denn da muss man nach oben kucken um dem atem auszuweichen;
und wer welpen-aggro hat muss entweder ZUM TANK (das rallen die meisten dds auch nich, vorallem caster rennen gerne nach sonstwo) oder mit dem add alleine fertig werden
die champs in pdk sind mit ner pve-truppe auch nich immer einfach, die meisten können kein CC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich muss man ersma lernen, aber das sollte man dort machen, wo andere es ausgleichen können !

mich zu zitieren ist sinnlos, ich kuck in das thema eh nich mehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ascobor (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das Thema unnötig, wie der User vor mir. 
Es gibt es DDs die es schaffen nie Aggro zu ziehen, indem sie target wechsel bzw. um Adds zu killen ebenso das Ziel wechseln können 
und es gibt auch DDs,  die das nicht können 

Für letztere sehe ich aber auch keine Chance Hardmodes oder Raids hero hinzubekommen.


Das Ganze kann aber auch bei Heilern und Tanks vorkommen. Schnelles Targetwechsel ist halt eine der wenigen Dinge die wahren "Skilll" ausmachen.

Und... DDs sind nicht dumm. 


so weit von mir


----------



## skyline930 (24. Dezember 2009)

Könnte dadran liegen, das der Job der DDs eben der "einfachere" ist, innerhalb der Gruppe hat der DD keine Verantwortung.
Wenn der DD mal innerhalb seiner Rota etwas verblödelt, und dann mal kurzzeitig 500 DPS weniger fährt, ist es weniger schlimm, als wenn der Healer beim Healen etwas verbockt. Ich würde mal sagen das typische Handlungsprinzip eines DDs:

/assist Tank -> CHAAAARGE *grunz* -> *paffpaffpaff*

(Tut mir Leid an die DDs mit Hirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lg, sky


----------



## Teax51 (24. Dezember 2009)

So läufts bei mir ab, nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Lady Deathwisper, ICC 25 der zweite Boss.

Ich renn zum Boss, hau 2-3 Sekunden rauf , die adds erscheinen.
Aktiviere Sprinten, renne zum castter , 2x Mutilate Nierenhieb und der Rest tötet den.
Zur anderen Seite, Sprinten ist immernoch aktiv, Caster werden umgehauen Melees ignoriert.

Manaschild down

Ein Blutiger Bosskampf, einige die den Mutierten zu nah kamen hats erwischt, auch 2 Heiler sind tot .. nun brauchen wir alles!

Steh ich nach genug am Boss? Check
Cds bereit? Check

Es kann losgehen, Schurkenhandel auf tank, trinket an und voll raufdrischen. 5 Punkte, Kaltblütigkeit und Entgiften, ich hab Aggro gezogen, Vanish.
Wieso leuchtet der Boden so grün unter mir? Bloß raus da!
Sie castet ein Frostblitz? Mit nem schönen Tritt ins Gesicht lässt sie das!

Sprich, ich glaub du erwischst sogut wie nur die falschen. Die wahre Kunst an Raids aufstellen ist nicht gute Leute reinzuholen, sondern besteht darin Leute reinzuholen die Movement > Skill > Gear beherschen, nicht Gear > Movement > Skill.
Lieber einen der 1k dps weniger fährt aber dafür zauber unterbricht so siehts aus.


ich weiß unnötige antwort

Frohe weihnachten!!


----------



## mad_chaos (24. Dezember 2009)

Also was ich so mit meinem Heiler erlebt hab, ist nicht mehr feierlich.
Da ziehen DDs Aggro wie sonst was, verrecken aufgrunddessen und bluffen dafür den Heiler an. Ist mir schon mehr wie einmal passiert.
Ich mein, wenn man Aggro zieht, ist man a) selber schuld oder b) der Tank unfähig, aber was kann bitte der Heiler dafür? 
Ein Stoffie ist nunmal ein schlechter Tank(ersatz).
Bei einer dieser Gruppen trifft sogar a)+b) zu, da bin ich auch als Heiler gestorben, weil ich Aggro von ein paar Mobs hatte und der Tank sich überhaupt nicht drum gekümmert hat.
Naja, scheint wohl neue Mode zu sein die Schuld beim Heiler zu suchen. 
Mein Heiler würde sagen: "Ich kann zwar vieles heilen, aber eigene Dummheit gehört nicht dazu."


----------



## Matress (24. Dezember 2009)

DPS-Geilheit !

Wenn man bei Emalon (ale Melee) zB vom Boss zu den Adds laufen muss ist das ein DPS-Verlust. Fall geklärt. ^^


----------



## inxs_tp (24. Dezember 2009)

Tank macht aggro, im besten fall bei jedem mob, der in reichweite ist.
DD Macht schaden und zwar soviel schaden, dass er nicht mit der Aggro über den Tank kommt.
Heiler heilt den schaden, der im laufe des kampfes anfällt.

Idealsituation halt ...

Tankfehler: Wenn Tank nicht genug aggro macht damit die mobs fallen können (nur bei enragetimern) geht es schief, ansonsten, ohne enrage, dauert es nur länger, wodurch der schaden zu groß wird und der heiler kein mana mehr hat.

DD-Fehler: mehr aggro machen als der tank erzeugt, mobs rennen wild umher, töten dds oder sind einfach nur unkontrolliert -> tank kann noch schlechter aggro halten auf allen mobs, heiler muss mehr heilen und kommt mit der aggro auch über den tank -> heiler tot

Heilerfehler: Nicht die richtigen Heilzauber benutzen, dadurch zu schnell oom gehen. zu langsames heilen durch movementfehler, oder falsch heilen erst mal den dd statt des tanks oder vergessen sich selbst zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehler machen alle. Jeder muss halt wissen was er zu tun hat.

Das die DDs dps geil sind ist doch nicht verwunderlich, müssen sie doch auch machen, weil es sonst gleich heißt der macht keinen schaden und weg. -> LFM icc10 mit min 7k dps. 

Jedesmal wenn ein neuer Raid kommt werden erst mal utopisch hohe werte gefordert um die mangelnden kenntnisse und auch inkompetenz zu kompensieren.
Wenn der content dann erst mal bekannt ist und die taktiken verinnerlicht sind, sind auf einmal nurnoch die hälfte der werte gefragt, man muss ja nix mehr kompensieren.

Natürlich kann man icc nicht mit 187er questgear machen, zumindest nicht wenn es alle haben (siehe anfang, tankfehler, ddfehler oder heilerfehler), weil es dann nicht klappen kann.

Das schlimme ist einfach, dass mittlerweile niemand mehr wipen will. Und besonders will sich niemand damit auseinandersetzen WARUM gewiped wurde.

EInfach mal nen boss 30 mal probieren DAFÜR sollte es diesen titel geben, die geduldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

